# Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?



## herethic (6. November 2009)

*Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Da das Thema auf vielen Seiten besprochen wird und nach der Bundestagswahl ja auch im allgegenwärtig ist lautet nun meine Frage:Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet.
Bitte nicht immer nur einen Punkt.Es muss zwar kein ganzes Programm sein, aber mehrer Punkte würden den Wert der Diskussion erheblichs steigern.


----------



## Gothic1806 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ein Programm
hätt ich ned nur einen Plan würd mir sofort die Kugel geben  Ohne Tiefgreifende Änderungen is da meiner Ansicht nix mehr zu machen .


Mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

die Abhängigkeit der Politik von den Lobbyisten würde ich bekämpfen. Endlich wieder eigene Entscheidungen treffen, als wenn das Leute mit Aktenkoffern machen, die von irgendwelchen Verbänden kommen.


----------



## feivel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

ich zitiere rio reiser: 



> Jede Nacht um halb eins wenn das Fernsehn rauscht
> leg ich mich auf's Bett und mal mir aus
> wie das wäre wenn ich nicht der wäre der ich bin
> sonder Kanzler Kaiser König oder Königin
> ...


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Schuldenabbau, zur Not mittels Kahlschlag in den Etats, Subventionen und den Gehältern der Minister, ihrem Gefolge und der der Abgeordneten. Was Friedrich Wilhelm 1. unter widrigeren Bedingungen geschafft hat, ist auch heute noch zu schaffen. Denn nur ohne Schulden kann man wirklich wieder eigene Entscheidungen treffen. 
Untersuchung der zweifelhaften Vorgänge bei der Treuhand, bei der Abwicklung von ehemaligen DDR Staatsbetrieben.
Enteignung des auf die PDS übertragenen und somit Schlussendlich bei der Linkspartei gelandete Vermögen der ehemaligen SED zur Opferentschädigung und Begleichung von Krediten, welche im Rahmen des Aufbau Ost aufgenommen wurden.
Aberkennung des passiven Wahlrechts für ehemalige hauptamtliche und inoffizielle Mitarbeiter des MfS.
Leugnung des Schiessbefehls und Verwendung von linksextremen Symbolen unter Strafe stellen.
Sowie gegen die EUdSSR für ein Europa der Vaterländer.


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

ich würd mir die taschen vollstopfen... ach ihr wollt sone pseudo erklärung von mir, die eh keine sau glaubt? ^^


----------



## Woohoo (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Wäret ohne h schreiben.

Bürokratieabbau und Lobbyismus bekämpfen, beides leider zu stark vertreten in Deutschland und in der EU.
Lissabon Vertrag nicht unterschreiben. Mehr Volksabstimmungen bei politischen Entscheidungen durchsetzen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (6. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

@17&4: Was sind denn linksextremistische Symbole? Hammer und Sichel? Die meisten linksradikalen Symbole haben eine (nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäße, aber dennoch) sinnvolle Bedeutung, im Gegensatz zum Hakenkreuz u.Ä. Und das mit dem Enteignen der Linken ist genauso schwachsinnig, dann kannste ja auch zum Pabst gehen und dem das Gleiche sagen.

Allerdings würde ich auch den Schuldenabbau massiv vorran treiben, aber ich würde das Etat der Bildung nicht einschränken. Die Einkommenssteuern ohne Beitragsbemessungsgrenze und Reichensteuer allgemein auf 10-12% setzen (in der Schweiz übrigens ähnlich, soweit ich weiß).
Ich würde dann noch das Listenprivileg aufheben, diverse Anti-Terror-Gesetze rückgängig machen. Evtl. würde ich auch das Rauchverbot stark lockern, da es 1. die Wirtschaft wieder stärkt (prima Argument, oder?  ) und die Kneipenbesitzer selbst entscheiden können obs erlaubt is, oder nich.
Und zuletzt würde ich noch das Wahlrecht erneuern, da das Jetzige verfassungswidrig ist (muss aber bis 2012 sowieso erneuert werden).


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

wollen kann man sicher viel, aber was überhaupt möglich is steht sicher auf nem anderen blatt. und ich wöllte nix versprechen, was ich nich halten kann und dazu fehlt mir eindeutig der durchblick im deutschen staat *g*

schulden abbauen klingt gut, aber wie? hartz4 streichen? mehr waffen verkaufen? bildungsetats verringern? ... ^^ jeder positive wunsch hat sicher genug auswirkungen auf andere aspekte, die dann teils doch sehr negativ ausfallen können. die kunst beim regieren ligt sicher weniger dabei, die scheisshäufchen zu beseitigen, sondern wohl eher dort, diese häufchen so zu positionieren, das es noch am erträglichsten is. wenn mans nebenher noch schaft, den ein oder anderen haufen zu verkleinern (ohne andere dadurch zu vergrößern), is das freilich super ^^


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ich würde versuchen, mehr Demokratie einzubringen, das Volk soll direkter entscheiden können. 
Aber ich glaube, bis ein Bayer Bundeskanzler wird, vergehen noch einige Generationen.


----------



## hzdriver (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

1. Zuwanderung stoppen
2. Arbeitszeit auf 35 Stunden pro Woche senken
3. Mindestlöhne einführen 10 Euro/h
4. Manager und Politikergehälter Höchstsatz einführen
5. Arbeitnehmer an den Gewinnen der Firmen direkt beteiligen
6. Rente ab 60 Jahre
7. Keine Truppen ins Ausland , Ausnahme GSG9 und KSK
8. kostenlose Kinderbetreung in KiTa und Schule
9.Kostenloses Essen in KiTa und Schule
10Muttergeld statt Gehalt , ist ein 24h Vollzeit Job, jeder Pfleger wird ja auch bezahlt
11 Förderung alternativer Energien, zBspl. Solardächer,Blockheizkraftwerke für Eigenheime
12 Einbindung der Vermögenden in die direkte Verantwortung für die Gesellschaft gerade finanziell
13 Das Recht und die Pflich auf Arbeit , Nachweis der Lebensgrundlage
14 Geld aus Sozialkassen , an Mitglieder , nach Mitgliedschaft in Jahren gestaffelt
ok das was jetzt mir so einfällt , da käme über den Tag sicher noch mehr dazu , mfg


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

2.: entweder verdient dann jeder weniger oder die löhne müssten angehoben werden was wieder die unternehmen ruiniert. ob das so einfach machbar is ^^

6.: man bekommt jetz schon kaum noch rente, wenn man noch weniger jahre zum einzahlen hat, wirds ja noch weniger. am ende hat man weniger wie nen hartz4ler *g*

8.+9.: wer soll das bezahlen? >< schulden tilgst du damit sicherlich nich ^^

10.: man bekommt 1jahr lang 300€/monat (oder 150 auf 2 jahre) elterngeld, solange man im elternjahr ist, in dem man nicht arbeiten darf. ausserdem bekommt man alg2 (also hartz4), also dürfte der punkt an sich schon heute abgehakt sein.

11.: wieder die frage mit dem woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen :/ steuern erhöhn?

is ja gut gemeint, aber ob das alles so einfach funktioniert? weniger einkommen durch weniger arbeit, wenn man dann dennoch mehr arbeiten muss um zu überleben bringt ne arbeitszeitverkürzung au nix. wenn man den lohn derart anhebt, das man mit weniger arbeit das selbe verdient, dann werden sich die unternehmen bedanken. für viele ausgaben brauchts nen ausgleich, und wenn der über steuern gelöst wird freut sich der arbeiter mit seiner 35 stunden woche der eh schon weniger in der tasche hat nochmal ^^ die wähler vergretzt man auch mit steuererhöhungen... also seh das bissl skeptisch *g*


----------



## davehimself (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

ohje, ich wäre extrem radikal. ich würde schonmal bei den grundgesetzten anfangen, aber leider kann der/die kanzler/in das nicht so einfach durchführen. ich glaube mir würde trotzdem viel zu wenig entscheidungsmacht bleiben um meine ziele zu verwirklichen. ich bräuchte wohl ein kaiserreich aber das prinzip wäre einfach. ich suche mir aus allen ländern die positiven dinge herraus welche schon lange funktionieren und versuche damit ein neues system zu bauen.


----------



## hzdriver (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



DarkMo schrieb:


> 2.: entweder verdient dann jeder weniger oder die löhne müssten angehoben werden was wieder die unternehmen ruiniert. ob das so einfach machbar is ^^
> 
> 6.: man bekommt jetz schon kaum noch rente, wenn man noch weniger jahre zum einzahlen hat, wirds ja noch weniger. am ende hat man weniger wie nen hartz4ler *g*
> 
> ...


 
2. die Unternehmen sind so schwach das sie Managern Millionengehälter , Abfindungen, Prämien, Bonis und Renten zahlen können , 1, 50 für den der die Produkte schaft ist nie drinn !
6. Durch Arbeitszeitverkürzung schaft man Arbeitsplätze und mit Mindestlöhnen auch höhere Rentenbeiträge , das beste aber ist das die Unternehmen gar keine über 60ziger beschäftigen wollen und der Staat mit seinem Programm 67 Rente nur indirekt die Rente durch Abstriche kürzt.
8-9. wer soll das bezahlen ? Die die keine Steuerzahler erziehen , ernähren ,ausbilden . die Unternehmen , sind ja interessiert an guten jungen Arbeitnehmern und grundsätzlich hilft einem Kind das mehr als Eltern das Elterngeld.
10. Man bekommt was ? Was bezahl ich wenn ich mein Kind oder Eltern in das Pflegeheim gebe? Genau der Satz steht einer Mutter zu die Ihre Kinder 24h am Tag 365 Tage im Jahr 20 Jahre lang betreut , mindestens also 800 Euro ohne wenn und aber.
11. Das kann man mit Bausubventionen locker fördern. Es sei denn eine Gewisse Lobby hat was dagegen.

Und überhaupt erübrigen sich alle Deine Einwürfe , Der Bundesregierung war es einfach mal eben so möglich den Banken und PKW Herstellern Milliarden zur Verfügung zu stellen und dem Bürger die Rechnung zu überlassen.
So einfach gehen dann solche Forderungen auch , wenn man will!
Macht mich 1 Jahr zum Kanzler , und das was da oben steht , gibt es per Gesetz in einem halben Jahr , versprochen ! mfg


----------



## axel25 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

1. Raus aus den  Schulden
2. Die Eisenbahn ausbauen
3. Wissenschaft fördern (vorallem in Sachen Energie-Forschun und heimscher Hyperantrieb)
4. Schulen ausbauen, das bayerische Schulenkonzept alles ins eine abschaffen
5. Bundeswehr ausbauen
6. Lobbysmus bekämpfen
7. Klontechnologie anwenden für Nahrungsmittel
8. Eine annähernd unabhänige Wirtschaft aufbauen.


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Warum die Bundeswehr ausbauen?

Unabhängige Wirtschaft in Deutschland wird auch unmöglich sein, haben ja keine Bodenschätze usw.

Arbeitszeitverkürzung würde die Lohnstückkosten erhöhen. 
Man kann sich auch fragen ob eine Verkürzung der Arbeitszeit auch gewünscht wird bei den Arbeitnehmern. Wenn kein Lohnausgleich stattfindet und der Reallohn damit sinkt wird da wohl die Akzeptanz sinken.
Hängt wohl von den jeweiligen Präferenzen ab, ob man mehr Freizeit und weniger Einkommen haben will.
 Vielleicht muss man dann noch einen Nebenerwerb ausführen oder es kommt sogar zu mehr Schwarzarbeit.
Sind Beschäftigte und Arbeitsstunden beliebig substituierbar? Wohl eher fraglich.




> Macht mich 1 Jahr zum Kanzler , und das was da oben steht , gibt es per Gesetz in einem halben Jahr , versprochen !


Wenn man als Kanzler nur die Macht dazu hätte die Bestrebungen so schnell durchzusetzen.


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



			
				Quanti schrieb:
			
		

> die Abhängigkeit der Politik von den Lobbyisten würde ich bekämpfen. Endlich wieder eigene Entscheidungen treffen, als wenn das Leute mit Aktenkoffern machen, die von irgendwelchen Verbänden kommen.



Dann müsstest du aber sehr viel Wissen in sehr vielen Bereichen haben.... und Lobbyisten sind normativ ja nicht so drastisch, deskriptiv aber schon, da stimm ich dir zu

@axel25
1. Raus aus den  Schulden -> wie ? erstmal raus aus der Krise
2. Die Eisenbahn ausbauen -> Die ist privatisiert...
3. Wissenschaft fördern (vorallem in Sachen Energie-Forschun und heimscher Hyperantrieb) -> Geld woher? Vor allem ist das Ländersache, dir fehlen die Machtmittel
4. Schulen ausbauen, das bayerische Schulenkonzept alles ins eine abschaffen ->  Geld woher, Bildung ist Ländersache!
5. Bundeswehr ausbauen -> Geld? Und wieso? 
6. Lobbysmus bekämpfen ... einfach das präskriptive umsetzen
7. Klontechnologie anwenden für Nahrungsmittel -> Freiheit für alle, wer will, kann es! Da hast du recht 
8. Eine annähernd unabhänige Wirtschaft aufbauen. -> Wie?


----------



## axel25 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Wie?
Das überlege ich mir, wenn es soweit ist, erstmal muss ich mein eigenes Zimmer verwalten (das ca.5 Bewohner hat).

Und ich nehme nicht an, dass du genau weißt, wie das mit der Bahn abläuft oder? Ich lese seit langer Zeit Eisenbahn-Magazine.
Der Staat hat immer noch mehr Macht über die DB als man denkt. Und wenn man die Aktien doch verscherbeln sollte, sow wird der Staat wohl 50-80% der Aktien besitzen.


----------



## MSPCFreak (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit für jede Person frei zu Verfügung stellen!


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

UNd wieso sollte man die Eisenbahn ausbauen?


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Um die ganzen Panzer für den Bundeswehrausbau zu transportieren?  Boah


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

[Zynismus]
SUper Konjunkturprogramm 
Da wäre es aber günstiger, ne Atombombe zu bauen, was nützen uns 1000 Panzer, wenn wir angereichertes Uran aus den AKWs haben? 
[/Zynismus]

Ne mal im Ernst, Abrüstung wäre mal eine OPtion (für alle), wenn man bedenkt dass wir noch 20 overkills haben (20x die Menschheit vernichten könnten)
Und in welches pol. Spektrum soll ich die Aufrüstidee einordnen? Doch nicht etwa ins braune, oder?


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ich glaube eher eine kindliche Faszination für das Militär á la viele Panzer wie cool.
Nunja die Aufrüstung haben wir teilweise mit der EU sowieso inklusive mit im Paket. Natürlich nicht so extrem.

Bin auch eher für Abrüstung oder zumindest so verbleiben wie es ist.

Btt.

Steuern auf Boni wäre vielleicht ganz gut obwohl die hohen Bonis eh nicht all zu oft vorkommen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ich würde...
1. aufhören, der Quasi-Alleinfinanzierer der EU zu sein.
2. das Bachelor/Master-System abschaffen und die Wiedereinführung des Diploms als Standardabschluss an deutschen Universitäten fordern.
3. Schulden abbauen.
4. aufhören, allen Deutschen ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen dem Holokaust zu machen, denn nur noch ein Bruchteil eines Prozents der heutigen deutschen Bevölkerung war daran beteiligt.
5. den Nationalstolz fördern. Davon haben wir viel zu wenig, wenn man sich mal in Ländern wie England oder Frankreich umsieht.
6. Volksentscheide bei wichtigen Dingen einführen, die die gesamte Bevölkerung betreffen, mit öffentlichen Diskussionen, die die Vor- und Nachteile behandeln.
7. Englischunterricht ab der ersten Klasse abschaffen und wieder ab der 5. Klasse anbieten. Die Kinder sollen zunächst ihre Muttersprache lernen! Wir haben so schon genug Leute, die nicht richtig schreiben können und somit wird das nur noch schlimmer!!
8. mehr Auswahl an Zweitfremdsprachen in Schulen fördern.
9. ein bundesweit einheitliches Bildungssystem durchsetzen.
10. Deutsch im Abitur nur noch als Wahlfach anbieten. Das ist pure Beschäftigungstherapie, weil denen nichts besseres einfällt. Wer mit Textanalysen und Gedichtsinterpretationen genervt wurde, weiß wovon ich rede.  Wer sich das dennoch gern antut, soll zumindest die Wahl haben, es tun zu DÜRFEN.
11. die Möglichkeit auf bessere Spezialisierung im Abitur ermöglichen, um einen besseren Einstieg ins Wunschstudium zu ermöglichen.
12. härtere Strafen für Schulschwänzer einführen und Jugendkriminalität härter bestrafen.
13. aufhören, Erwachsene zu bevormunden und Videospiele zu beschneiden.
14. künstlich eingebrachte suchtsteigernde Mittel in Tabakwaren unter Strafe stellen.
15. die Überwachungsmaßnahmen und damit den Generalverdacht eines jeden Menschen abschaffen.
16. öffentlich rechtliche Sender verschlüsseln und nur GEZ-Zahlern eine entsprechende Decodercard geben, also quasi die GEZ als Zwangsgebühr abschaffen.
17. einen unabhängigen, reklamefreien 24/7 Nachrichtensender einführen, für den jeder Deutsche 50 Cent seines Einkommens (inkl. Rente, Alg, Hartz IV) abführt. Damit kämen ~30mio € monatlich zusammen, ohne dass es jemandem weh tut. Damit ließe sich einiges auf die Beine stellen, was Nachrichten aus aller Welt betrifft. Überschüssiges Geld würde ich in die Bildung fließen lassen, da sie den Grundstein einer Gesellschaft bildet, aus meiner Sicht.

Das ist alles, was mir bisher so einfiel, weil das die Dinge sind, die mich primär an Deutschland stören.


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



> 10. Deutsch im Abitur nur noch als Wahlfach anbieten. Das ist pure Beschäftigungstherapie, weil denen nichts besseres einfällt. Wer mit Textanalysen und Gedichtsinterpretationen genervt


Das ist mal eine Idee, unterstütze ich voll und ganz! Problem: Föderalismus... die Länder haben die Kompetenz "Bildung" - wobei sie dabei (alle) völlig inkompetent agieren


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Alles gut Punkte, vor allem Punkt 1 in Verbindung mit Punkt 6. (EU als langsame Abschaffung der Volkssouveränität).
Härteres Vorgehen gegen Jugendkriminalität.

Holocaust und Nationalstolz finde ich kann man vernachlässigen. Auch wenn die Antisemitismus Keulen oder ähnliches manchmal nerven.


----------



## hzdriver (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Warum die Bundeswehr ausbauen?
> 
> Unabhängige Wirtschaft in Deutschland wird auch unmöglich sein, haben ja keine Bodenschätze usw.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn der Kanzler bei einer Pressekonferenz verkündet das ein Mindestlohn von 10 Euro ab 01.01.10  gestzlich Pflicht ist , wer will denn das zurück nehmen ? Das ist die Macht die der Kanzler nunmal hat !


----------



## Bucklew (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall nciht den Westerwave nehmen


----------



## DarkMo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> 2. die Unternehmen sind so schwach das sie Managern Millionengehälter , Abfindungen, Prämien, Bonis und Renten zahlen können , 1, 50 für den der die Produkte schaft ist nie drinn !
> 6. Durch Arbeitszeitverkürzung schaft man Arbeitsplätze und mit Mindestlöhnen auch höhere Rentenbeiträge , das beste aber ist das die Unternehmen gar keine über 60ziger beschäftigen wollen und der Staat mit seinem Programm 67 Rente nur indirekt die Rente durch Abstriche kürzt.
> 8-9. wer soll das bezahlen ? Die die keine Steuerzahler erziehen , ernähren ,ausbilden . die Unternehmen , sind ja interessiert an guten jungen Arbeitnehmern und grundsätzlich hilft einem Kind das mehr als Eltern das Elterngeld.
> 10. Man bekommt was ? Was bezahl ich wenn ich mein Kind oder Eltern in das Pflegeheim gebe? Genau der Satz steht einer Mutter zu die Ihre Kinder 24h am Tag 365 Tage im Jahr 20 Jahre lang betreut , mindestens also 800 Euro ohne wenn und aber.
> ...


hehe, ja das mit den bonis is sone sache. klar, im ersten moment war ich fast überzeugt, aber dem kleinen bäcker oder mittelständischen betrieben und kleiner bringt das au nix. da is oftmals sogar der chef noch arm *g* also generell wird das sicher nix.

und rentner die lieber noch arbeiten wollen gibts bestimmt au genug. professoren arbeiten bis ins hohe alter und werden ungern weggelassen. bei lehrern und erziehern isses sicher au ned so anders. oder hausmeister oder elektriker oder oder. also auch wieder hauptsächlich in den kleineren unternehmen mit, die ihre 40 jahrige betriebserfahrung nur ungern gegen nen besserwisserischen jungspund tauschen wollen 

bei 8-9 stimme ich fast zu. also wenn du meinst, dass man das kindergeld streichen sollte und dafür aber damit zum bsp die schulen usw bezahlt. also der staat direkt das geld an die leitet. aber wenn es dabei bleibt, wäre das ein riesen rückschritt. wenn müssten auch kinderklamotten sowie ausstattung vom staat subventioniert werden, also das das nur 50% kostet oder so. genauso wenn man ins familien leben startet. kinderzimmer herrichten, fläschchen, nuckel, ggf milch und breie, falls man nich stillt oder später selber kocht... da is schnell viel geld weg wofür das kindergeld gut zu gebrauchen is. aber wenn man irgendwie eine gute lösung findet, das durch solche mittel gleichwertig auszugleichen, wäre ich dafür. dann können die eltern das geld wenigstens ned versaufen oder so. das selbe wie mit hilfe für andere länder. da geben die denen das geld, damit die sich davon futter un klamotten bla kaufen können, statt futter und klamotten direkt hinzuschicken. nen waffenhändler nimmt glaube kein toilettenpapier, nen brot und ne warme jacke als bezahlung für ne ak 

und noch zum abschluss: wenn der staat die banken fördert und das auf den schultern seiner bürger austrägt, dann is das sicher kein punkt, auf den man stolz sein sollte. und ich glaube der thread hier soll meinungen und ideen hervorbringen, die genau sowas besser lösen ^^

also generell will ich deine und auch andere ideen hier nich madig machen, sondern eher konstruktive kritik einbringen. wenn sich die ideen dadurch verbessern in einer evolutionären diskussion - umso besser *g*


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



hzdriver schrieb:


> Wenn der Kanzler bei einer Pressekonferenz verkündet das ein Mindestlohn von 10 Euro ab 01.01.10  gestzlich Pflicht ist , wer will denn das zurück nehmen ? Das ist die Macht die der Kanzler nunmal hat !



Bundestag und Bundesrat vielleicht?


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Schuldenabbau, zur Not mittels Kahlschlag in den Etats, Subventionen und den Gehältern der Minister, ihrem Gefolge und der der Abgeordneten. Was Friedrich Wilhelm 1. unter widrigeren Bedingungen geschafft hat, ist auch heute noch zu schaffen. Denn nur ohne Schulden kann man wirklich wieder eigene Entscheidungen treffen.
> Untersuchung der zweifelhaften Vorgänge bei der Treuhand, bei der Abwicklung von ehemaligen DDR Staatsbetrieben.
> Enteignung des auf die PDS übertragenen und somit Schlussendlich bei der Linkspartei gelandete Vermögen der ehemaligen SED zur Opferentschädigung und Begleichung von Krediten, welche im Rahmen des Aufbau Ost aufgenommen wurden.
> Aberkennung des passiven Wahlrechts für ehemalige hauptamtliche und inoffizielle Mitarbeiter des MfS.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich anschließen.

Zusätzlich würde ich dafür sorgen, daß es weniger Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen auf deutschen Straßen gibt. Aber ich fürchte, dafür ist selbst der Bundeskanzler nicht mächtig genug.


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Um dann schneller vor der nächsten roten Ampel zu stehen? Gut die könnte man dann auch als Beschränkung ansehen. 
Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen sind nicht nur gut für die Sicherheit sondern auch für den gesamten Verkehrsfluss.
Schnell zu fahren macht meistens keinen Sinn, es macht nur mehr spaß. 

Zudem ist man in Deutschland doch, hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen, im Schlaraffenland.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Um dann schneller vor der nächsten roten Ampel zu stehen? Gut die könnte man dann auch als Beschränkung ansehen.
> Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen sind nicht nur gut für die Sicherheit sondern auch für den gesamten Verkehrsfluss.
> Schnell zu fahren macht meistens keinen Sinn, es macht nur mehr spaß.



Sicher macht das mehr Spaß. Aber wieviel es auf der Uhr bringt, habe ich letztens mal auf einer Fahrt ins tiefste Österreich gesehen. Und das ist gar nicht so zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Was ich so alles machen würde, behalte ich lieber für mich...es bedarf allerdings an einigen Ecken Änderungen.


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Sicher macht das mehr Spaß. Aber wieviel es auf der Uhr bringt, habe ich letztens mal auf einer Fahrt ins tiefste Österreich gesehen. Und das ist gar nicht so zu vernachlässigen.



Hab das auch mal getestet als ich mein neues Auto bekommen habe. Aus Lust an der Freude einfach mal eine Strecke (Stadtautobahn am Tag) mit maximal möglicher Geschwindigkeit und einmal wie erlaubt gefahren. Kam auf wenige Minuten 3-5 raus.
Wenn man Abends auf der Autobahn fährt und lange Strecken zurücklegen muss geht es ja noch, da bekommt man deutlich mehr raus.
Wenn viel los ist und viele schnell fahren und dicht auffahren entstehen dadurch auch Staus.
In der Stadt bringt es gar nix.
Auf der Tankuhr war auch viel mehr/weniger Bewegung. 

Vielleicht sollte man mehr flexibel einstellbare Geschwindigkeitsschilder aufstellen (als Kanzler um beim Topic zu bleiben) und je nach Verkehrslage mehr oder weniger Geschwindigkeit zulassen. 
Aber das wäre dann wohl wieder zu teuer, obwohl der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden durch Staus auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

was wohl...mit obama den ganzen tag coll of duty modern warfare 2 spielen.


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Hab das auch mal getestet als ich mein neues Auto bekommen habe. Aus Lust an der Freude einfach mal eine Strecke (Stadtautobahn am Tag) mit maximal möglicher Geschwindigkeit und einmal wie erlaubt gefahren. Kam auf wenige Minuten 3-5 raus.
> Wenn man Abends auf der Autobahn fährt und lange Strecken zurücklegen muss geht es ja noch, da bekommt man deutlich mehr raus.



Sicher wirkt sich das auf einem bißchen Stadtautobahn kaum aus. Aber bei 1000 Km am Stück macht sich sowas schon ziemlich deutlich bemerkbar.



> In der Stadt bringt es gar nix.
> Auf der Tankuhr war auch viel mehr/weniger Bewegung.


In der Stadt ist die Ampelschaltung in der Tat wichtiger. Dank der Grünen haben wir in Bonn ja auch die "rote Welle", denn es kann ja nicht sein, daß man mit dem Auto schneller als mit der Bahn ist. Dafür verbrennt man Liter um Liter im Stand. Toller Umweltschutz.  Grüne 

Und die fünf Euro beim Benzin machen sich bei langen Strecken wirklich nicht bemerkbar. Dafür kommt man viel entspannter und weniger genervt an. Das zahle ich gerne ein paar Euro mehr.


> Vielleicht sollte man mehr flexibel einstellbare Geschwindigkeitsschilder aufstellen (als Kanzler um beim Topic zu bleiben) und je nach Verkehrslage mehr oder weniger Geschwindigkeit zulassen.
> Aber das wäre dann wohl wieder zu teuer, obwohl der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden durch Staus auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


Genau das gibt's doch schon an vielen Stellen. Hast Du sowas noch nie gesehen?


----------



## Woohoo (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Klar kennt man diese Schilder aber das es viele davon gibt finde ich nicht gerade.
Hehe die rote Welle in Bonn kenne ich auch.  Wirklich ärgerlich selbst wenn man nicht zu schnell fährt wird man angehalten.

Wenn ich quer durch Deutschland fahre kommt bei mir mehr als 5 Euro Ersparnis raus. Da kommt einiges mehr bei rum.
Aber ich glaube das wird jetzt zu sehr Off Topic


----------



## Icejester (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Klar kennt man diese Schilder aber das es viele davon gibt finde ich nicht gerade.
> Hehe die rote Welle in Bonn kenne ich auch.  Wirklich ärgerlich selbst wenn man nicht zu schnell fährt wird man angehalten.
> 
> Wenn ich quer durch Deutschland fahre kommt bei mir mehr als 5 Euro Ersparnis raus. Da kommt einiges mehr bei rum.
> Aber ich glaube das wird jetzt zu sehr Off Topic



Naja, geht so. Wenn ich 500 km fahre und 1 l / 100 km mehr verbrauche, macht das - bei heutigen Benzinpreisen - EUR 6,50. Das finde ich wirklich nicht weltbewegend.

Das wird aber wirklich zu OT.

Deswegen sage ich: Als BK würde ich außerdem versuchen, die Krankenkassen mal von diesem ganzen bezahlten Vorsorgequatsch und der Subvention von Sport o.ä. abzubringen. Geld zum Fenster rauszuwerfen ist nämlich prinzipiell abzulehnen.


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



thrian schrieb:


> meine Frage:Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet.


Nun, in meinem Fall wäre ich dann Bundeskanzler von Österreich und als dieser hätte ich folgende Hauptprogrammpunkte bzw. würde Folgendes tun:

- Stärkung der Bundes-SPÖ und endlich Einheit schaffen
- Wichtige Resorts an die eigene Partei vergeben und nicht alle dem Bündnispartner schenken und sich selbst mit den Unnötigen zufriedengeben.
- Alte Sesselkleber in die Pension schicken und für frischen Wind sorgen
- Sonderregelungen für die Unis und FHs einführen _(75 % Österreicher und 25 % Ausländer. Kann ja nicht sein, dass uns die Deutschen überrennen und unsere AHS-Absolventen mit eventuell besseren Matura-Zeugnisen keinen Studienplatz bekommen)_
- Rüstungsausgaben wesentlich erhöhen. _(~ 2.500 einsatzfähige Soldaten bei einer theoretischen Mannstärke von 50.000 ist eine Schande für die Bundesrepublik.)_
- Für mehr Übereinstimmung in den Ländergesetzen sorgen _(Das sollte unterbunden, dass jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen kocht)_
- Gute Ansätze der Ausländerpolitik/Integrationspolitik verbessern und weitere hinzufügen
- Wind machen gegen die Atomkraftwerke in Grenznähe
- Den Rechtsstaat vor allem bei verbalen Vergehen gewisser rechter Parteien deutlicher hervorheben und Konsequenzen folgen lassen
- Den Mund aufmachen!!! _(Brüssel fährt jedesmal über Österreich drüber, als würde es uns garnicht geben. Wir sind eines der reichsten Länder der EU und das 7reichste weltweit. Kann ja nicht sein, dass wir in der EU-Politik so wenig Beachtung finden.)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Woohoo (8. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Bei der EU hat ein Abgesandter aus Malta/Luxemburg ein um vielfaches höheres Stimmgewicht als ein Deutscher/Österreicher, wenn man das mit der Bevölkerung ins Verhältnis setzt.
Artikel 1 der UNO Charta, die Selbstständigkeit und Gleichberechtigung der Völker, gilt in der EU nicht. 
Dem Volk die Souveränität streitig zu machen ist ein völkerrechtliches Verbrechen.
Von 2001 - 2008 kamen ca. 80% der Gesetze aus Brüssel.

Da würde ich mich als Kanzler auch mal quer stellen und nicht alle Verträge unterschreiben auf dem Europa steht.
Die EU hat viel erreicht aber mehr Demokratie wäre angebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

[X] kündigen. Entweder mich, oder gefühlte 80% des Bundestages.
Denn mit karrieregeilen Schauspielern will ich nicht an wichtigen Themen arbeiten, inbesondere in einer Zeit, in der so ziemlich alle dringend nötigen Maßnahmen der politischen Karriere überaus abträglich wären.


----------



## theLamer (9. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Joa is eben ein Dilemma.... entweder Opportunismus oder Politikverdrossenheit... so ist das Volk eben.. bzw die meisten


----------



## Havenger (10. November 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

hätte da nen guten wahspruch für meine partei : für ein neues, stärkeres, einigeres und saubereres deutschland ! damit das jetzt nicht nach rechts rüberkommt mal die erklärung dazu :

neu : es gibt ne menge fehler die alle bundeskanzler bisher gemacht haben unteranderem die steurn soweit hoch anzuheben das niemand mehr wirklich davon noch was zum besseren leben hat.

stärker : die bundeswehr würde ich aus ländern wie afghanistan abziehen und sämtliche entwicklungshilfen einstellen. zudem würde ich dafür sorgen das es der bevölkerung durch anhebung von hartz 4 und senken der renten doch deutlich besser geht !

einigeres : derzeit gibts immer noch das ost-west denken darum : gleiche löhne ( sowohl für m und w ) gleiche preise !

saubereres : vor allem die rentner sind das größte problem in unserem land schreibn jedes jahr nach 50000€ rentenerhöhung und lösen fast nen krieg aus wenn die mal 0,000001% weniger bekommen !!! drum kurz und knapp : wenn die mehr geld haben wollen fliegen sie raus !!!


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

1. Austritt aus der Nato. Mit sofortigen Rausschmiss aller Fremdtruppen innerhalb von 24. Std.
2. Austritt aus der EU und der UN. 
3. Verstaatlichen der Banken und des Geldes. 
4. Einführen der Freiwirtschaft
5. Abschaffung aller Parteien. Einführen einer Räte Republik mit Direkter Demokratie Vorbild Schweiz. 
6. Abschaffen Religiöser Sonderrechte (Staatsverträge)Absolute Trennung von Statt und Religion. Religion absolut ins Private verbannen. 
7. Schlussstrich unter die Zahlungen für Sachen die über 50 Jahre her sind.
8. Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht. Einführung einer Freiwilligen Verteidigens Miliz
9. Fremdarbeiter nach Vorbild der Schweiz nach 4 Jahren zurück schicken. Aber Fremdarbeiter haben eine Option Deutsche Staatsbürger zu werden, mit Tests wie in den VSA.
10. Gäste die auf Staatskosten hier leben, sind sofort Abzuschieben.


----------



## herethic (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> 1. Austritt aus der Nato. Mit sofortigen Rausschmiss aller Fremdtruppen innerhalb von 24. Std.
> 2. Austritt aus der EU und der UN.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen


EDIT: Aber nicht innerhalb von 24 Stunden ich glaub das schafft man nicht.Innerhalb von 3 Monaten.In dieser Periode wird die Regierung besonders Geschütz.Ausserdem Abzuck aller unsere Truppen aus Fremden Ländern.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

@Wotan&thrian: Dann sagt mir bitte aber ausreichen früh bescheid, damit ich mein Geld noch in Sicherheit bringen und auswandern kann.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> @Wotan&thrian: Dann sagt mir bitte aber ausreichen früh bescheid, damit ich mein Geld noch in Sicherheit bringen und auswandern kann.


 
Um dein Geld solltest du dir eher Sorgen machen, wenn du es wie eigentlich jeder x-beliebige Anleger in Investments (oder Einlagen) bei privaten Banken gebunkert hast....

Es gibt da nämlich einen lustigen Passus in den jeweiligen Statuten der freiwilligen Einlagensicherungsfonds, dass allg. kein Rechtsanspruch auf Entschädigung besteht.
Einlagensicherungsfonds ? Wikipedia (bei Unterpunkt Rechtsanspruch nachzulesen)

Aber da gibt es ja immer noch die gesetzliche Einlagensicherung ? Wikipedia an die die Anleger ihre Hoffnungen knüpfen. Was aber passiert mit dem europäischen und globalen Finanzmarkt (und überhaupt der EU und der Welt) , wenn eines oder mehrere Geberländer Insolvenz anmelden müssen?
Wie anfällig das gesamte System ist, kann man ja erkennen, wenn es angeblich zu einer globalen Finanzkrise kommt, wenn nur 1 - 2 große Banken ins Wanken geraten.

Dann hoffen (wer will kann auch beten) wir einfach mal weiter, dass es nicht soweit kommt...


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Selbst wenn sich die Banken aus dem Einlagensicherungsfond rausreden können, wird das im Zweifelsfall der Staat übernehmen, da man sich ein insolvente Bank mit dem Verlust aller Gelder (zumidnest der sicheren Anlagemöglichkeiten) nicht leisten, da die anschließende Panik alles andere auch noch fertig machen würde.
Und wenn tatsächlich mal halb Europa insolvent wäre, dann hätten wir bei weitem größere Probleme.


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> 1. Austritt aus der Nato. Mit sofortigen Rausschmiss aller Fremdtruppen innerhalb von 24. Std.
> 2. Austritt aus der EU und der UN.




    Sowas von unrealistisch!!!

Schon mal an die zivilen Arbeitsplätze gedacht die durch so eine Aktion flöten gehen?
das würde die Arbeitslosenquote wohl beträchtlich  steigern auf ganz DE gerechnet!
  Alleine hier in der Ecke wo ich wohne wäre das eine Wirtschaftliche Katastrophe wenn die US Streitkräfte aus Spangdahlen und Bitburg abziehen würde.
  Jeder zweite den ich kenne arbeitet auf der Air Base Spangdahlem,und ich hab viele Freunde die Amerikaner sind und in Spangdahlem Stationiert sind und in der näheren Umgebung wohnen  und das geht nicht nur mir so.
  Die würden sich sicherlich alle bei Dir bedanken!
  Desweiteren hätte ein Austritt aus der Nato und EU wohl auch Auswirkungen auf die Rüstungsindustrie und deren Firmen in Deutschland, denke da mal allein an Rheinmetall wenn die die Amerikaner nicht mehr als Kunden hätten da die das Geschütz für den M1A1 produzieren.
  Alles in allem hätten diese Aktion echt negative Auswirkungen auf die deutsche Wirtschaft, oder hast du da ein Plan für das zu verhindern?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ....
> Und wenn tatsächlich mal halb Europa insolvent wäre, dann hätten wir bei weitem größere Probleme.


 
... du bist also bei dem .pdf noch nicht weitergekommen. 

Es geht ja genau darum, wie man das verhindern kann. Und ein "weiter so wie bisher" ist ja da definitiv der falsche Weg.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> ... du bist also bei dem .pdf noch nicht weitergekommen.


Hatte noch keine Zeit dazu, das Ding ist ja länger



> Es geht ja genau darum, wie man das verhindern kann. Und ein "weiter so wie bisher" ist ja da definitiv der falsche Weg.


Richtig, aber das muss nicht bedeuten einen radikalen Systemwechsel und so einen Schwachsinn wie die Freiwirtschaft anzustreben.


----------



## konstantinkk (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ich würde mich gegen die Atomkraft ein setzen...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ... einen radikalen Systemwechsel und so einen Schwachsinn wie die Freiwirtschaft anzustreben.


 
Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich dumm, aber eventuell kannst du mir erklären, warum Freiwirtschaft (oder zumindest der Ansatz, die einzelnen Richtungen sind ja da differenzierter) schwachsinnig ist und warum du den derzeitigen Schachsinn dem anderen (angeblichen) Schwachsinn vorziehst.

Ahja @ topic:

Prüfung Wirtschaftssystem
Prüfung Staatsapparat
Prüfung Bankensystem inkl. Ersatz Zinssystem

pro Direktdemokratie
pro tatsächliche Steuer*reform*
pro Umweltschutz
pro Mensch
pro Kinder
pro friedliche Außenpolitik
pro Netzparität
pro effiziente Banken- und Konzernaufsicht


contra bzw. Zurücknahme Hartz4 u. Agenda 2010
contra Auslandseinsätze
contra Atomkraft
contra Lobbyismus
contra Korruption
contra Nebentätigkeiten von Parlamentariern während ihrem Dienst am Volk und keine Vorteilnahme für die Zeit danach


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich dumm, aber eventuell kannst du mir erklären, warum Freiwirtschaft (oder zumindest der Ansatz, die einzelnen Richtungen sind ja da differenzierter) schwachsinnig ist und warum du den derzeitigen Schachsinn dem anderen (angeblichen) Schwachsinn vorziehst.



Weil der derzeitige Schwachsinn leidlich funktioniert, was der andere Schwachsinn nicht wuerde. Siehe auch Geschichtsbuecher oder existierende "failed states". "Freiwirtschaft" ist letztlich nur eine huebsch klingende Vokabel fuer Anarchie und am Ende Faustrecht.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



JePe schrieb:


> Weil der derzeitige Schwachsinn leidlich funktioniert, was der andere Schwachsinn nicht wuerde. Siehe auch Geschichtsbuecher oder existierende "failed states". "Freiwirtschaft" ist letztlich nur eine huebsch klingende Vokabel fuer Anarchie und am Ende Faustrecht.


 

Das war jetzt sicherlich witzig von dir gemeint, denn was bitte unterscheidet freie Marktwirtschaft von Faustrecht? Und jetzt bitte nicht die Vokabel "soziale Marktwirtschaft" einwerfen. Wir sind uns hoffentlich einig, dass etwas entweder sozial oder marktwirtschaftlich sein kann, niemals aber beides. Über das Wunschdenken der späten 70´er des vorigen Jahrhunderts sind wir ja hinaus.


----------



## JePe (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

Ich wuerde doch Wert auf die Feststellung legen, dass wir so gut wie nie einer Meinung sind. Und wenn Deiner Diktion folgend etwas entweder "sozial" oder "marktwirtschaftlich" sein kann, nicht aber beides, dann leben wir wohl nicht im selben Deutschland und waere das jedenfalls ganz, ganz schlecht: weil nur "sozial" mit den zur Verfuegung stehenden Menschen nicht machbar ist. Auch hierzu empfehle ich wieder einen Blick in ein Geschichtsbuch Deiner Wahl. Alternativ kannst Du mir auch gerne erklaeren, warum alle kommunistischen Experimente (und darauf liefe es ja wohl hinaus?) binnen kuerzester Zeit zu Turbodiktaturen mutiert sind, die ihre Buerger einzaeunen und mit Waffengewalt am weglaufen hindern mussten (Ostblock) und noch muessen (Nordkorea), wenn sie nicht praktischerweise von genuegend Wasser umgeben sind (Kuba).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Um dein Geld solltest du dir eher Sorgen machen, wenn du es wie eigentlich jeder x-beliebige Anleger in Investments (oder Einlagen) bei privaten Banken gebunkert hast....



Trotz aller Unsicherheiten bei den Banken:
Wer Geld hat, verliert bei einer sozialistischen Revolution i.d.R. mehr davon, als bei einem einfachen Finanzcrash. (zumindest wenn er im Umfeld von letzteren einigermaßen sinnvoll handelt)
D




Eifelsniper schrieb:


> > Austritt EU&Nato
> 
> 
> Sowas von unrealistisch!!!
> ...



Ich denke nicht, dass die dadurch verlorenen Arbeitsplätze irgend eine Bedeutung haben, im Vergleich zum schlagartigen Austritt aus der globalen Weltwirtschaft.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich wuerde doch Wert auf die Feststellung legen, dass wir so gut wie nie einer Meinung sind.



Warum legst du Wert auf die Feststellung? Immerhin ist dieser Zustand doch offensichtlich, oder?  

Ja, das mit den "kommunistischen Experimenten" ist so eine Sache. 
Aber wir arbeiten daran.  

Das derzeitige Experiment: südamerikanischer Sozialismus bolivarischer Prägung läppert ja momentan so vor sich hin. Naja, jedenfalls laufen die dort nicht in Scharen weg. Noch nicht. 
Mal sehen, wie lange. Der Druck wird ja auch hier kontinuierlich von außen erhöht. Gäbe es diese Einflussnahme nicht, könnte direkt was draus werden.

Ich bin da ziemlich offen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Trotz aller Unsicherheiten bei den Banken:
> Wer Geld hat, verliert bei einer sozialistischen Revolution i.d.R. mehr davon, als bei einem einfachen Finanzcrash. (zumindest wenn er im Umfeld von letzteren einigermaßen sinnvoll handelt)



Kommt halt drauf an, mit welchen Verlusten man leben kann. 
Ich finde nur immer wieder verwunderlich, wie viele Menschen sich auch hierzulande zum Mittelstand zugehörig fühlen, weil sie bspw. bei einem Handwerker in Anstellung sind und vielleicht 10.000 EUR auf der Kante haben und dann brachial mit Kapitalflucht drohen, wenn der böse Kommunist im Keller die Kohlen fressen kommt....
Dass natürlich ausgerechnet die am wenigsten zu befürchten haben, wird aber ausgeblendet, weil man dann ja vielleicht in 20 Jahren den Geländewagen nicht mehr fahren kann, auf den man seit der Lehre spart.


----------



## Havenger (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



> 1. Austritt aus der Nato. Mit sofortigen Rausschmiss aller Fremdtruppen innerhalb von 24. Std.
> 2. Austritt aus der EU und der UN.
> 7. Schlussstrich unter die Zahlungen für Sachen die über 50 Jahre her sind.
> 9. Fremdarbeiter nach Vorbild der Schweiz nach 4 Jahren zurück schicken. Aber Fremdarbeiter haben eine Option Deutsche Staatsbürger zu werden, mit Tests wie in den VSA.
> 10. Gäste die auf Staatskosten hier leben, sind sofort Abzuschieben.



stimme dir da voll zu ...


----------



## Terence Skill (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*

und schon hast du denn 3. weltkrieg am start. auch wären wohl einige wirtschaftliche sanktionen zu erwarten. 
egal, hauptsache ein MOD ändert mal den Threadnamen und macht dieses H da weg...dieses "währet" macht ja augenkrebs, gerade in solch einer überschrift wirkt das blöd^^ 



MfG


----------



## Väinämöinen (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich dumm, aber eventuell kannst du mir erklären, warum Freiwirtschaft (oder zumindest der Ansatz, die einzelnen Richtungen sind ja da differenzierter) schwachsinnig ist und warum du den derzeitigen Schachsinn dem anderen (angeblichen) Schwachsinn vorziehst.


Weil ich nicht so sonderlich auf Enteignungen stehe und Geld sparen für sehr sinnvoll halte. Und daran, dass die ganze Geschichte mit dem Freigeld funktioniert glaube ich sowieso nicht. Alles, was man da erreicht ist, dass die Leute ihr Geld in sichere Währungen oder Gold umtauschen und eine gigantische Inflation, zudem ist das ganze System einfach nur ein bürokratischer Alptraum.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ja, das mit den "kommunistischen Experimenten" ist so eine Sache.
> Aber wir arbeiten daran.
> 
> Das derzeitige Experiment: südamerikanischer Sozialismus bolivarischer Prägung läppert ja momentan so vor sich hin. Naja, jedenfalls laufen die dort nicht in Scharen weg. Noch nicht.
> ...


Bolivien ist aber sicherlich nicht gerade ein tolles Beispiel, denn es gibt in ganz Südamerika kein Land, das ärmer ist. Laut Wikipedia sind 2/3 arm und 40% extrem arm und das obwohl man anscheinend auf recht ansehlichen Gasvorkommen sitzt. Zudem ist es dort genauso wie hier, 10% der Bevölkerung besitzen über 40% des Gesamteinkommens.

Also tut mir Leid, aber eine noch mießere Regierung kann man (außer in Nordkorea) wohl nicht finden, aber vielleicht macht uns Lafontaine ja nochmal den deutschen Chavez.




> Kommt halt drauf an, mit welchen Verlusten man leben kann.
> Ich finde nur immer wieder verwunderlich, wie viele Menschen sich auch hierzulande zum Mittelstand zugehörig fühlen, weil sie bspw. bei einem Handwerker in Anstellung sind und vielleicht 10.000 EUR auf der Kante haben und dann brachial mit Kapitalflucht drohen, wenn der böse Kommunist im Keller die Kohlen fressen kommt....
> Dass natürlich ausgerechnet die am wenigsten zu befürchten haben, wird aber ausgeblendet, weil man dann ja vielleicht in 20 Jahren den Geländewagen nicht mehr fahren kann, auf den man seit der Lehre spart.


Es geht da nicht nur das eigene Geld, so viel habe ich nämlich nicht, aber wenn die Industrie abwandern sollte ist hier Feierabend.


----------



## herethic (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> egal, hauptsache ein MOD ändert mal den Threadnamen und macht dieses H da weg...dieses "währet" macht ja augenkrebs, gerade in solch einer überschrift wirkt das blöd^^
> MfG


Schon geändert


----------



## Terence Skill (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

wahrscheinlich würde jeder von uns so handeln wie die vorrangegangenen köpfe... in der legistraturperiode so viel wie möglich in die eigene tasche wirtschaften und wenns später mal zu eng wird wandert man aus und bezieht dennoch schön-dicke renten. 

Frohes Fest euch allen...

MfG


----------



## JePe (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das derzeitige Experiment: südamerikanischer Sozialismus bolivarischer Prägung läppert ja momentan so vor sich hin.



Definiere "laeppern". Im Moment ist man in Venezuela beim Enteignen (hier mal ein Gelaende von COCA COLA, dort mal eine Fabrik von wem-auch-immer), um so die groesser werdenden Loecher zu stopfen. Irgendwann ist nichts mehr uebrig, was man anderen wegnehmen kann, und dann wird Hugo die Gangart aendern, so wie es die Pol Pots, Fidels und Erichs vor ihm getan haben. Die Situation in Bolivien koennte man als latent buergerkriegsgefaehrdet bezeichnen. Wozu das fuehren kann, war ja auf dem Balkan zu bewundern.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Der Druck wird ja auch hier kontinuierlich von außen erhöht. Gäbe es diese Einflussnahme nicht, könnte direkt was draus werden.



Doppelmoral detected. Der EU naemlich hast Du in diesem Thread noch vorgehalten, sie sei zerstritten und solle besser den Amerikanern gesellschaftspolitisch "Paroli" bieten. Ist Einflussnahme nun gut oder schlecht oder haengt das eigentlich nur davon ab, ob Dir das Ergebnis mundet?


----------



## Lord Wotan (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Hatte noch keine Zeit dazu, das Ding ist ja länger
> 
> Richtig, aber das muss nicht bedeuten einen radikalen Systemwechsel und so einen Schwachsinn wie die Freiwirtschaft anzustreben.


Ein teil Freiwirtschaft gab es in der Geschichte.
Schon mal was von Die Brakteaten  gehört? Bereits im Hochmittelalter wurde nach freiwirtschaftlicher Sicht eine Art Freigeld eingeführt. Landesfürsten ließen die damaligen Münzen (Brakteaten) in regelmäßigen Abständen einziehen und gaben neue Münzen gegen einen Abschlag aus.


*Und vom Modellversuch von Wörgl*


1932 wurde aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise in Wörgl ein Modellversuch mit umlaufgesichertem Geld durchgeführt. Der Versuch war ein großer Erfolg, wurde aber 1933 von der österreichischen Nationalbank gerichtlich untersagt.


Die deren einziger Lebensunterhalt die Beibehaltung der Zinsknechtschaft ist tun natürlich alles um das zu verhindern.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Dezember 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Definiere "laeppern"..


Es funktioniert eben.
Nicht in allen Belangen befriedigend, aber es funtkioniert. Ich verlasse mich bei der Einschätzung auch nicht auf irgendwelchen medialen, vorgekauten Quark, der einem hierzulande serviert wird, sondern beziehe meine Erfahrungen lieber direkt vor Ort.

Aber um auch was Nachvollziehbares zu bringen:
Human Development Index ? Wikipedia
und hier noch mal die Einzelanalyse zur BRV:
Human Development Report 2009 - Country Fact Sheets - Venezuela (Bolivarian Republic of)

Da steht bspw. Venezuela vor Russland, Bulgarien, der Türkei und Saudi-Arabien auf Platz 58 und hat sich damit zum Vorjahr wiederholt um 4 Plätze verbessert. Kuba liegt wie im Vorjahr auf Platz 51, sogar noch 6 Plätze weiter vorn, d.h. noch vor Mexico. 

Das BIP ziehe ich nicht heran, weil es nix über die durchschnitliche Lebensqualität der Menschen aussagt, sondern lediglich über die Produktivität... nur was nutzt Produktivität, wenn sie sich nicht in der Lebenserwartung und den Lebensumständen widerspiegelt.



JePe schrieb:


> Doppelmoral detected. Der EU naemlich hast Du in diesem Thread noch vorgehalten, sie sei zerstritten und solle besser den Amerikanern gesellschaftspolitisch "Paroli" bieten. Ist Einflussnahme nun gut oder schlecht oder haengt das eigentlich nur davon ab, ob Dir das Ergebnis mundet?



Es ging mir dabei nicht darum, dass die EU auf andere Einfluss nehmen soll, sondern dass sie in der Lage ist, sich dem Einfluss von außen zu verschließen. Das selbe Problem haben eben auch s.g. politische und wirtschaftliche "Außenseiter", jedoch noch in einem größeren Maßstab, wenn die wirtschaftliche Orientierung komplett anders ist. Die Möglichkeiten eben solche autarken Systeme zu korrumpieren ist gleich auf mehreren Ebenen möglich.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Gold ... Inflation ...



Was ist so verwerflich daran, in reale Werte, wie bspw. Gold, zu investieren? Daraus erwächst doch keine Inflation. Die Leute investieren wieder in realen "Bestand", wenn eine Inflation droht und nicht so, wie du es darstellst, anders herum...




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ....
> Es geht da nicht nur das eigene Geld, so viel habe ich nämlich nicht, aber wenn die Industrie abwandern sollte ist hier Feierabend.



Ja wo soll denn die ganze Industrie hin (so sie hier überhaupt noch produziert und nicht nur noch den Verwaltungswasserkopf wegen der Steuergeschenke hier sitzen hat)? Wer ist denn "die" Industrie?

Zum Rest siehe meine Antwort an JePe.


----------



## JePe (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert eben.
> Nicht in allen Belangen befriedigend, aber es funtkioniert. Ich verlasse mich bei der Einschätzung auch nicht auf irgendwelchen medialen, vorgekauten Quark, der einem hierzulande serviert wird, sondern beziehe meine Erfahrungen lieber direkt vor Ort.



Die soziale Marktwirtschaft funktioniert auch und sicher nicht schlechter als irgendein suedamerikanisches Kommunisoziawasauchimmerexperiment. Ich kann zwar nicht mit vor-Ort-Erfahrung in Bolivien aufwarten, dafuer aber mit knapp achtzehn Jahren Individualerfahrung mit dem deutschen Sozialisderivat. Mangelwirtschaft, Altersarmut, Unfreiheit und Stasihaft inklusive.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was ist so verwerflich daran, in reale Werte, wie bspw. Gold, zu investieren?



Gar nichts - aber bescheuert ist es dennoch, weil Gold eben auch keinen *realen* Wert besitzt: man kann es nicht essen, man kann keine Krankheiten damit heilen und von A nach B bringt es einen auch nicht. Am Ende hat es einer Aktie oder einem Geldschein gegenueber eigentlich nur den Vorteil der schwereren Entflammbarkeit, falls das Haus mal abbrennt.

Welchen "realen Wert" als Geldsurrogat bietest Du eigentlich solchen Menschen an, die in der Wueste oder sonstigen gold- oder generell rohstoffarmen Regionen leben?


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

1. truppen raus aus afghanistan usw. und kein geld mehr in die bundeswehr! stattdessen das geld in bildung und die unterstützung für erneuerbare energien stecken.
2. banken bestrafen. wer in zukunft durch eigenverschulden pleite geht (riskante geschäfte usw.), kriegt nichts vom staat und existiert dann halt nicht mehr. wenn juckts, gibt ja genug. würde aber wirken, weil sich die banken nciht mehr darauf verlassen können das der staat im notfall eh zahlt.
3. mindest- und höchstlohn festlegen. wer mehr als, sagen wir mal, 100000€ pro jahr verdient, muss den rest zu 100% dem staat geben. mit 100000€ lässt es sich immer noch prima leben... gleichzeitig einen mindestlohn von 10€/h, damit keiner mehr unter Hartz4-niveau arbeiten muss.
4. bahn für gütertransporte ausbauen und LKWs abschaffen. schafft platz auf autobahnen und ist auf dauer deutlich günstiger, weil man nicht so oft die straßen erneuern muss.
5. das geld, das der staat aktuell in die atomkraft pumpt, einfrieren und in z.b. erdwärmekraftwerke stecken. dann würde auch endlich das märchen vom billigen atomstrom aufhören...
6. leute einstellen, die arbeitsplätze auf psychischen druck überprüfen und wenn dieser zu hoch ist dafür sorgen, dass mehr leute eingestellt werden und so der druck auf mehrere schultern verteilt wird. so könnte man die zahl der depressiven deutlich senken. mein vater z.b. konnte letztes jahr ein halbes jahr nicht zur arbeit gehen, weil er psychisch am ende war. er musste durch 4 (!) leute ersetzt werden, die trotzdem überfordert waren. jetzt hat er einen mitarbeiter, während er vorher alles allein machen musste und siehe da, ihm gehts seitdem prima. und das war kein einzelfall...
generell sollte man den leistungsdruck senken, der nur deshalb ensteht, weil arbeitgeber möglichst viel arbeit von möglichst wenig arbeitern erledigen lassen wollen.
7. mehr lehrer einstellen und bildungssystem überarbeiten. es kann nicht sein, das eine lehrerin neben einem deutsch-LK gleichzeitig (!) noch unseren powi-GK unterrichten muss...
8. rentensystem überarbeiten. dass es so nicht weitergeht, sieht ja jeder, bis auf unsere regierung... naja, sagen wir bis auf sämtliche politiker.


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> *Und vom Modellversuch von Wörgl*
> 
> 
> 1932 wurde aufgrund der Wirtschaftskrise in Wörgl ein Modellversuch mit umlaufgesichertem Geld durchgeführt. Der Versuch war ein großer Erfolg, wurde aber 1933 von der österreichischen Nationalbank gerichtlich untersagt.


Nur hat sich die Welt seit 1932 dann doch etwas weitergedreht.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Das BIP ziehe ich nicht heran, weil es nix über die durchschnitliche Lebensqualität der Menschen aussagt, sondern lediglich über die Produktivität... nur was nutzt Produktivität, wenn sie sich nicht in der Lebenserwartung und den Lebensumständen widerspiegelt.


Zum Thema Lebensumstände würde ich dir dann doch aber auch zu den Berichten von Human Rights Watch und ähnlichen Organisationen raten. Denn demokratischer ist das Land in den letzten Jahren nicht gerade geworden.



> Was ist so verwerflich daran, in reale Werte, wie bspw. Gold, zu investieren? Daraus erwächst doch keine Inflation. Die Leute investieren wieder in realen "Bestand", wenn eine Inflation droht und nicht so, wie du es darstellst, anders herum...


Dann kannst du dir deine ganze, tolle umlaufgesicherte Währung aber sparen, weil sie keiner benutzt. Gezahlt wird dann in Gold oder harten Devisen aber nicht in der eigentlichen Währung.



> Ja wo soll denn die ganze Industrie hin (so sie hier überhaupt noch produziert und nicht nur noch den Verwaltungswasserkopf wegen der Steuergeschenke hier sitzen hat)? Wer ist denn "die" Industrie?


In den Rest der EU oder sonstwohin, ist doch eigentlich egal. Und ohne vernünftig funktioneirendes Geldsystem wird sich jede größere Firma das überlegen. Dem Daimler hat der ungünstige Wechselkurs zum Dollar ja schon gereicht die C-Klasse in die USA zu verlegen, was meinst du dann, was bei so einem System passiert? Der neueste Schrei unter den Freiwirtschaftlern ist ja außerdem geistiges Eigentum und das Patentrecht abzulehnen. Wo soll das hinführen?

Und ganz allgemien zum Thema reale Werte. Die Industriegesellschaft haben wir hinter und und die wird auch nicht wiederkommen. Geld verdienen wir in erster Linie durch Dienstleistungen, Wissen und inovative Lösungen. "Der Chinese" wird immer billiger (und genausogut) produzieren können wie wir, da konkurrieren zu wollen ist sinnlos.


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



Lord Wotan schrieb:


> 1. Austritt aus der Nato. Mit sofortigen Rausschmiss aller Fremdtruppen innerhalb von 24. Std.
> 2. Austritt aus der EU und der UN.



Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht.
Rausschmiss aller Fremdtruppen vllt. noch aber warum Austritt aus Nato und UN??????

Sollen wir die Afgahnen alle verrecken lassen, oder wie?


----------



## schub97 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Wir müssen die daraus holen in einige ländern Afrikas ist noch viel platz einfach rasufahren und nach xxxx schicken.Dann kann sic Talliban selbst in die Luft sprengen. 


@Topic
1.Weniger Geld für Politiker,mehr Geld für Hartz 4 Empfänger und alleinerziehende Elternteile,Lohnausgleichung der jeweiligen Gehaltsklassen
2.Abziehen bzw Aufforderung zur Hilfe des Fluchtplans(siehe oben)der Soldaten
3.Neuen Sparplan:Nichts teures mehr dazu kaufen,wie z.B. Flugzeuge oder ä
                         "siehe letzter Punkt bei 1."
4.Schärfere Gesetzte:Vergewaltigung:Lebenslänglich(diese 4 Jahre sind nichts da as Opfer es nie wirklich vergessen kann),Jugendstrafen:Mord in besonders schwerem Fall:10 Jahre Freiheitsstrafe
5.Aufhebung der Kündigungsimmunität von Beamten


das wars von mir.


----------



## Cop (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

ich würde:

-Die D-Mark zurück holen, und der EU in den Arxxx Treten. ( auch die EU     
 Kohle nicht weiter bezahlen)

-Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen einführen, 400€ Pro Person. ( abschaffung von Amtern die Subventionen und Arbeit verwalten)

-Mindestlohn 9€

-sofortieges Verbot alles Extremgrupierungen egal ob Links oder Rechts.

-Rente ab 55.

-keine entwicklungshilfe mehr an Länder wie China oder ehemalige UDSSR    staaten.

-abschaffung der Kirchesteuern und subventionierung der Kirchen

-GEZ abschaffen.

-die Autoindustrie zwinden sich um zukunfstautos zu kümmern, und super Teure Benzinschleudern strafbesteuern. (schon beim Verkauf)

-Kostenfreies Schulessen für alle, ebenso Kostenfreie Bildung für alle bis 18.

-Studiengebüren nach Einkunft der Eltern, also geringverdiener bekommen Studium umsonnst.

-abschaffung der KFZ steuer, und diese über eine Kraftstoffsteuer ersetzen, so zahl jeder das was er wirklich verbraucht. (da kann der lieter auch mal 4€ Kosten)

-Abgabe von Alkohol und Zigaretten erst ab 21.

-nurnoch Gesammtschulen bis rur 11klasse. abschaffung von Haupt/Real und Gymansium.

-jedes Kind ab 6.klasse bekommt ein Notebook von der Schule (ohne Kammera)

-Hundesteuer erhöhen, und sehr empfindliche straafen bei gehwegkakern, ebenso eine sehr strenge kontrolle der Besitzer mit Psychotest dieser.

-zwangskastration von Pedophilen.( auch Kirchensäcken)

-abschaffung des Beamtentums ausser in wenigen bereichen wie Polizei und Feuerwehr, aber keiner braucht Verbeamtetet Lehrer.

-abschaffung von Subventionen aller art, wie den dummfug mit der Vergütung von Windstrom und Solarstrom in Privatbesitz.

-sehr strenge Regeln zum Energieverbrauch von Elektrogeräten, es ist hunbug nur um z.B. Spielern nen Kick zu verpassen, eine Grafikkarte 300Watt strom verbrauchen zu lassen.
Der gesammtverbrauch eienes Home PCs darf nicht über 140Watt liegen!

-abschaltung des verdummungs TVs von 0Uhr bis 17Uhr.

-abschaffung von Krankenklassen, und Privatkassen, eine staatliche Krankenkasse reicht.

-verbot von solchem dummfug wie Autorennen, wir haben genug Umweltprobleme.

-schlissung der Grenzen für migranten, und beenden des statusses"Einwandererland".

-größenbegrenzung bei FlachTVs, max 50" und gut, es werden für die Herstellung zu viele schadstoffe und Umweltgifte Produziert.

-aus gleichem grund wie bei den TVs, wegen der schadstoffe, darf jeder Bundesbürger seinen PC nur alle 2 jahre Tauschen. (auch kein aufrüsten)

-es dürfen max 10% der Deutschen Urlaub im ausland amchen, dieses wird durch einen Bndeslotterie erwirkt, bei der jeder nur alle 5 jahre teilnehmen darf, der einmal gewonnen hat. so bleiben Devisen im Land.

-starke steuererhöhung für Singels, und mindestens ein Kind und max ein Kind pro paar.

-abschaffung der Wehrpflicht, und aus für auslandeinsätze der Bundeswehr.

-drastische anhebund des Busgeldkatalogs bei Verkehrssündern, abschaffung der Psychotests bei Verkersündern, ist der Lappen weg, bleibt er es auch!

-Temp 130 auf der Autobahn

-maximalverbrauch eines PKW 9L/100km

mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein, nun ist aber erstmal pause.


----------



## Terence Skill (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

lol, also das liest sich so als wenn du dich da irgendwie beim schreiben unglücklich reingesteigert hast 
du wirst ja immer drastischer  
das letzte drittel ist am besten... und aniniermt stark zum schmunzeln^^


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Das erste was Ich machen wurde:

1) - Den Finanzminister Ersetzen
2) - Alle Sinlose Finantiellen Ausgaben besonders diese was in Ausland Fliesen Stoppen. (Da währen so einige was Milliarden Verschlingern und mit den geld kann man beseres anfangen.)
3) - Die Jahrelange Arschkriherei richtung USA Beenden.
4) - Das Ersparte geld aus den Gestopten ausland BESCHENKUNGEN im Sozialen und bildungswesen Investieren
5) - FAST FOOD / JUNK FOOD Steuer Einführen, Steuer was in den Buge der Krankenkassen zugute Kommt um diese Andauerde Kk Beitragserhöhungen u. praxiszuzahlungen ab zu schaffen. (Wer sich Ungesund Ernährt soll Blechen)


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in währet?*



windows schrieb:


> ...... aber warum Austritt aus Nato und UN??????
> 
> Sollen wir die Afgahnen alle verrecken lassen, oder wie?


 
Nee, wir bringen die lieber selber um, ist effektiver.  

Hättest lieber ein anderes Beispiel wählen sollen. Afghanistan ist dafür denkbar schlecht geeignet.

Aber nicht denken, dass ich auch für einen Austritt aus der UNO bin, bestimmt nich. 
Bei der Nato sieht das allerdings schon anders aus.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

NATO = ARSCHKRIHEREI in richtung USA was nur herausgeschmissenes geld ist.
Ich erinere an den Ekla BUSCH vs. PUTIN beim NATO Summit, Bukarest 2008.
Nur weil der Amy am Roten Platz Parken will wird jedes Unterentwickelte EU Untaugliche Land aus den Ehemaligen Ostblock auf Teufel komm raus in der EU u. NATO Hereingestopft auf Unsere Kosten.

Beim NATO Summit in 2008 Ist Putin Uneigeladen Aufgetaucht und den Busch Fast die Fresse Gestopft wie er Gehört hat das er Ukraine in NATO u. EU hereinstopfen will. 
Zum Glück hat Merkel u. Sarkosi die Situation Geretet sonst hätte es Gewaltig Geknalt.

Ich habe das Gesammte, LIVE im Rumänischen TV Verfolgt beim rumänischen Sender Antena 1 was es sogar via Internet per Live Streaming Übertragen hat.
Hier in Deutschland wurde kein Ton Darüber Berichtet.

Beispiel 2:

Rumänien ist in der EU seit 2007. 
In Rumänien ist Voll mit Amerikaner bis am Rande. 
Die Gesamte Schwarzmehrküste ist vol mit Americanische NATO BASES, Es wurden Reglrechte Städte Aufgebaut, regelrecht ber nacht.
Wozu, und Rumänien ist noch weit entfernt von eine 100% EU Tauglichkeit.
Rumänien ist ein Korruptes land was zu 90% von Schmiergelder u. Korruption Lebt zu 30% der Bevölkerung sind Analphabeten was in Verlassene Dörfer ohne Stom, Fliesendes Wasser in Lehmhäuser wohnen. So einLand hat inder EU nichts Verloren ud Bulgarien ist noch Schlechter Drann.

Dabei Fliesen Jährlich Miliarden EU Gelder nach Rumänien u. Bulgarien teils aus Unsere Steuern (Deutschland Finantiert über 60%, der rest der EU Ländern aufgeteilt die Übrigen 40%) um den Amerikanischen BEFEHL zu Finantieren.
Deutschland hat sogar den Neuen NOKIA Standort in Rumänien bis zu 80% Finantiert, die Gesamte Planung und Werkzeug Bereitgestellt


----------



## Wendigo (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt fragen, ob ich als Kanzler so viel Macht hätte was zu verändern.

Anschließend Hartz4 abschaffen, Diäten reduzieren, Subventionen stoppen und aus der EU austreten.
Außerdem würde ich einen Mindestlohn fordern. D verkommt immer mehr zu einem Billiglohnland.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Meine Reform-Vorstellungen, ohne jetzt utopisch zu werden wie ich ein neues System gestalten würde. Bezieht sich aber nur auf den Arbeitsmarkt:


Zeitarbeitsfirmen abschaffen


Gewinnbeteiligung für alle Beschäftigten/Angestellten in einem Betrieb/Unternehmen


Entlassungsverbot solange eine Firma schwarze Zahlen schreibt


38 Std.-Woche / Überstunden verboten

Rente mit 60


Einfuhrzölle für Firmen die ins Ausland gehen um für den deutschen Markt zu produzieren

Wird aber nie in diesem kapitalistischen System passieren.


----------



## Cop (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



EinarN schrieb:


> 5) - FAST FOOD / JUNK FOOD Steuer Einführen, Steuer was in den Buge der Krankenkassen zugute Kommt um diese Andauerde Kk Beitragserhöhungen u. praxiszuzahlungen ab zu schaffen. (Wer sich Ungesund Ernährt soll Blechen)




da kommt dann aber nboch Tabak und Alkohol dazu, genauso wie eine extra abgabe von Extramsportler, wie Scatebord und Rollerblade Fahrern usw...


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

gar nix! will ich nämlich nie sein


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Cop schrieb:


> da kommt dann aber nboch Tabak und Alkohol dazu, genauso wie eine extra abgabe von Extramsportler, wie Scatebord und Rollerblade Fahrern usw...


Du wirst Staunen, aber die FAST FOOD (Ungesunder Fraas) Steuer Leuft Bereitz mit Ervolg in Rumänien seit 01.01.2010 und laut Neuersten Berichten der Rumänischen Medien (TV Sender Antena 1 u. Pro TV u. T.V.R.) wurden bereitz über 1 Milliarde EURO in den neuen Rumänischen Krankenkassen System was nach Deutschen Vorbild aufgebaut wurde, eingezahlt.
Nun, wen ich den Rumänischen Medien Glauben sol, 1 Miliarde EURO in 2 Monate bei eine Bevölkerung von 23 Millionen Einwohner wie Fiel Rumänien hat, ist diese Steuer ein Bomben Ervolg für das Gesundheitswesen.

Nun Rechnen wir das mal Hoch auf gut 80 Milionen Einwohner wie Fiel Deutschland hat, Denke mal nach was das für eine Menge Schotter währe und alles nur für den Gesundheitswesen.

Irgendwie haben die Rumäner auch recht. 
Warum soll jemand FINATIELL BLUTEN  was Kaum Krank wird, ewentuell eine grippe oder erkältung im Jahr hat, für die was sich Fettfressen mit Fast Food u. Mikrowellen Frass bis sie den 250 kg Arsch nicht mehr Hoch Bekommen, deswegen Arbeitslos werden und den Staat auf der Pelle Rücken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass das Thema dieses Threads sinnvolle Kommentare fördert, aber so langsam aber sicher entfernen sich die Beiträge derart weit von der Realität bzw. von den Aufgaben eines Kanzlers, dass man nicht mehr von einer politischen Ontopic-Diskussion reden kann.
Ich bitte da gegenzusteuern, andernfalls habt ihr die Wahl ob ich hier wegen Spam schließe oder das ganze in die Ruka wandert.


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Also, enn ich Kanzler wäre, dann würde ich folgendes machen:

- Nebenjobs für Politiker verbieten. Keine Aufsichtsrats- und Beraterposten oder was auch immer.

- Festlegen, dass Politiker nur insgesammt einmal wieder gewählt werden dürfen.

- Abschaffung von Arbeitslosengeld, HartzIV, Wohngeld, Kinderzuschlag, Kindergeld, Rente etc. um so den riesigen Verwaltungsapperat zu entschlacken. Statt dessen wird ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen eingeführt. Dazu gibt es einen flächendeckenden Mindestlohn!

- Abschaffung jeglicher Sonderregelungen im Steuerrecht. Ein Steuersatz für alle und für alle Einnahmen. Ohne Ausnahme!!

- Geld, was in Deutschland verdient wird, wird auch hier versteuert. Der Wohnsitz ist egal.

- Abschaffung der KFZ-Steuer. Statt dessen wird die Mineralölsteuer ordentlich erhöht um die Kosten aufzufangen.

- Abschaffung jeglicher Subventionen.

- Legalisierung und Besteuerung von Hanfprodukten jeglicher Art.

- Umstellen des Schulwesens: Alle Schulen werden zu Ganztagsschulen mit kostenlosem Mittagessen. Die Lernmittelfreiheit wird wieder eingeführt. Die Grundschule geht bis nach der 9. Klasse. Danach hat man den "Grundschulabschluss". Wer dann weiter machen will, bekommt nach der 10. Klasse die "Realschulabschluss". Nach der 12 Klassen gibt es dann "Abitur". Der Lehrplan wird gestrafft und an die realen Gegebenheiten in Deutschland angepasst (bis zur 9. Klasse vor allem Vorbereitung aufs Leben, erst ab da wird dann weiter qualifiziert).

- Abschaffung der Studiengebühren.

- Kinderbetreuung in Krippen und Kindergärten/Hort wird kostenfrei

- Jeder Mensch in Deutschland ist Pflichtversichert in der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse (auch Selbststände, Beamte etc.). Die privaten Krankenversicherungen sind nur noch freiwillige Zusatzversicherungen.

- freie Marktwirtschaft bei den Apotheken/Apothekenketten und der Preisgestaltung von Medikamenten.

- Umgestalltung der Bundeswehr zu einer Berufsarmee

- Statt der Wehpflicht ein verpflichtendes soziales Jahr für alle (auch die Mädchen) in der Zeit zwischen Schulabschluss und Ausbildung/Studium.

Und das wären nur die aktuellsten Themen


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ich würde als Kanzler folgendes ändern:

Abschaffung der Umweltzonen
bringt eh nichts 

Abschaffung des Beamtentums 
dazu muss ich nichts sagen 

Bundeswehr 
Geordneter abzug aus Afganistan/  Libanon
weitehin jedoch Untersützung bei der Ausbling von Afganischen Polizisten 
Ausstieg aus dem Eurofighterprojekt

Zusammenlegen der ARGEN mit der Bundesagentur für Arbeit
Wir brauchen für eine Aufgabe nicht zwei Behörden

Strafgesetzbuch
Abschaffung der Verjährung bei Vergwaltigung
Verschärfung des Drogengesetztes ( d.h Besitz und Konsum werden Strafbar)
ob eine kleine Menge oder goße  Drogen gefunden werden spielt keine Rolle
desweiteren wird Drogen/ Alkoholkonsum nicht mehr als Behinderung eingestuft 
bzw. wirken sich nicht mehr als Starfmildernt aus

Politiker
Keine Nebeneinkünfte mehr egal ob aus Aktien, Fonds
Wer aus seinem Amt aussteigt (egal warum) erhalt kein Geld mehr vom Staat.


Es gibt zwar noch viele viele viele andere Dinge aber das Sprent dann doch den Rahmen.
Einige Vorschläge ( ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen) sind so 
Unmöglich dazu fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Wolf78 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ich würde .......

- kein missbrauch von Leiharbeit ( Leiharbeiter nur als Krankenersatz für    ausgefallenen Mitarbeiter bei gleicher Bezahlung oder mehr wie Mitarbeiter -siehe Frankreich )

- 35 Stunden Woche

- bessere Perspektiven für Jugendliche schaffen ( Freizeit und Arbeit )

- H4 auf 5 Jahre begrenzen für die ,die sich nicht bemühen Arbeit zu finden 

- mehr Mitspracherecht für das Volk bei Politischen Entscheidungen

- mehr auf die Bedürfnisse des Volkes eingehen   


Von jedem Bürger im Monat 10 cent vom Lohn einbehalten und in den Schuldentopf werfen . 


Ehrlich mal : Ich möchte garnicht Bundeskanzler sein .


----------



## akaEmpty (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Wer glaubt denn wirklich, daß Bundeskanzler irgendetwas entscheiden?! Die geben offiziell ihren Segen für Dinge, die schon längst entschieden sind. Politik wie wir sie erleben ist Showbusiness! (oder wie andere es ganz treffend bezeichnen: "Opium für's Volk" oder "Sch**** für die Massen")


----------



## Icejester (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Mal ganz im Ernst:

Bundeskanzler sein ist viel zu viel Arbeit für viel zu wenig Geld. Das würde ich nicht wollen.


----------



## herethic (21. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Also wenn ich eine Diktatur errichten könnte/dürfte würd ich es machen.


----------



## SandR+ (22. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

es geht ja hier schon los...

kaum postet mal wer Gute Ideen, werden sie zerrissen...

so kann man schon _erahnen_ das der JOB ned grad leicht ist...
Der Weg dahin ist, wenn man keine Gönner hat, sehr steinig & schwer!

meine Tante sagt bei Politiker´n nur;
_1.Krähe hakt der anderen kein Auge aus._


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



> so kann man schon _erahnen_ das der JOB ned grad leicht ist...


 
Zufällig "2012" gesehen? Die Szene mit Arni dem Gouvernator? Es ist zwar falsch anzunehmen, dass alle Schauspieler gute Politiker sind, allerdings sind fast alle Politiker zumindest akzeptable Schauspieler (Ronald, Arni und Kurt mal ausgenommen  ), die, jahrelang auf ihre Rollen im politischen Rampenlicht gedrillt, schlussendlich nur Texte von Zetteln ablesen oder, wenn sie gut sind, diese auch auswendig vortragen können.

Klar kann das schwer sein, so eine Rolle überzeugend zu gestalten. Am liebsten (und das ist mit dem wirklichen Schauspielgewerbe durchaus übereinstimmend) spielen sie deswegen alle Bösewichte, da kann man sich so richtig ausleben. Einigen wenigen gelingt es dabei nicht, zwischen Rolle und RL zu unterscheiden und die Rolle färbt auf den Menschen ab...

... aber dazu müsste ich jetzt wieder in den FDP-Thread wechseln.


----------



## Bleipriester (23. März 2010)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Nun, vielleicht sollte man erstmal nur Grundsätzliches erwähnen.

1. Reform der Pressefreiheit:
Natürlich können Medien ihre Meinung vertreten, wie sie es wünschen.
Aber was für die Meinungsfreiheit gilt, sollte auch für die Pressefreiheit gelten. Das Verbreiten von absichtlich falschen Tatsachen sollte geahndet werden, erst mit der Entschädigung des oder der Geschädigten und Geldstrafe, bei wiederholten Mißbrauch der Pressefreiheit solle aber irgentwann ein Entzug der Erlaubnis für Journalisten stehen.

2. Insgesamt müssen rund 80 % (ein genauer Wert müsste ermittelt werden)der in Deutschland verkauften Waren auch in Deutschland produziert werden.

3. Klare Steuergesetze, die aufwendige Erklärungen sowie Steuerlöcher vehindern.

4. Dem Grundgesetz folgend wird eine Verfassung erarbeitet und dem Volk zur Abstimmung vorgelegt. Hierbei werden natürlich Meinungen der Bürger berücksichtigt. Das geht dann so lange, bis eine allseits akzeptierte Verfassung Gesetz wird.

5. Verstaatlichung und Preisregulierung
Strom-, Gas -und Wasserversorgung obliegen nunmehr dem Staate.
Denn während dem Bürger bei steigenden Preisen äußerst "knapp kalkulierte" Preise vorgegaukelt werden, hat EON für den Spanischen Stromkonzern Endessa im Laufe einer "Bieterschlacht" bis zu 41 Milliarden Euro geboten.
Hier ein Artikel, in dem es noch "nur" 29 Milliarden waren:
Milliarden-Übernahme: Eon will an die Weltspitze - Aktien - FOCUS Online
Besonders kleinere Unternehmen stöhnen unter der Last der Srompreise, zugunsten der Bürger und der Firmen, werden Kraftwerke und Verteilung mit Entschädigung verstaatlicht.
Preise für Grundnahrungsmittel werden Fixpreise festgesetzt, so daß Bauern Gewinne erzielen können und niemand unter den Preisentwicklungen zu leiden hat.
Activia, Coke, etc gehören natürlich nicht zu den Grundnahrungsmitteln.

6. Deutschland ist verschuldet, Schulen haben oft nur noch eine Krippenfunktion, Straßen haben den Charakter der Mondoberfläche, usw.
Wir können uns das Finanzieren der Welt nicht mehr leisten.
Dafür gehen Gelder zunächst in die Abschaffung nicht akzeptabler Zustände.

7. Die Bundeswehr wird ihrer Rolle als Armee angepasst. Als richtig gilt ein "Soldatenanteil" an der Bevölkerung von einem Prozent.
Das macht 800.000 Mann im permanenten Dienst. Diese werden mit den modernsten Waffen ausgestattet und erhalten eine gute Ausbildung.

8. Die Zinstilgung wird unter Vermeidung neuer Schulden ausgesetzt, daß ist gewiss keine Minusrechnung. Komunen können zinsfreie Kredite von einem speziell für diesen Zweck eingerichteten Fonds beziehen.

9. Die Entwicklung neuer Medikamente wird vom Staat finanziell begünstigt.
Forschung bekommt einen hohen Stellenwert.

10. Forcierung eines neuen Bündnis in Europa, z.B. mit Frankreich, den Niederlanden und Belgien. Die EU scheitert, daher müssen sich die noch finanzkräftigen Staaten zusammentun.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

hui, geiles thema 

ok was würde ich tun:

die länder ZWINGEN, die bildungshoheit an die bundesregierung zu übertragen (keine kleingeistige landes-scheißerei mehr bei der nur MÜLL raus kommt und ein 1,0 Abitur aus berlin eigentlich ne bessere bayerische mittlere reife ist (ich mag übertreiben aber es kommt einem so vor!))

in bildung investieren (minimum 15% vom haushalt, eher mehr)

schulsystem verändern (vor allem auf ein system umstellen bei dem ab der 6ten klasse sich der schüler aus einem kurs system das wählen kann was er möchte (sicher, mit basis-kursen in allen wichtigeren fächern von denen eine best. anzahl belegt werden muss))

kahlschlag bei subventionen (aka: was ist wirklich nötig?)

schulden abbauen! - z.B. würde mir alle ausgaben auflisten lassen und alles raus werfen was ich für sinnlos bzw. dumm halte 

militär verändern (berufsarmee, die auch einsatzbereit ist aka interventions-einheit aufstellen, unnütze projekte canceln (auch sachen wo die hersteller betrogen haben bzw. kontrakte nicht eingehalten haben))

gorch fock versenken bzw. verkaufen (ich meine sorry, aber ne moderne marine braucht meiner meinung nach kein segelschiff, die lufwaffe hat doch auch keine flugzeuge von anno 1918 mehr im dienst (also doppeldecker) oder?)

minister nach können einsetzen (verteidigungsminister wird z.B. nur jemand der mindestens oberst war)

bürokratie abbauen

die i-net konzerne zwingen auch wirklich breitband (2k DSL ist meiner meinung nach KEIN (!) breitband!) in der fläche verfügbar zu machen (aka minimum DSL: 10000!)

die bahn genauer unter die lupe nehmen

miese gesetze der letzten 20 jahre zurück nehmen bzw. ändern!

telefonüberwachung und massendatenspeicherung ein für alle mal verbieten

geheimdienst und polizei besser an die leine nehmen

aggressiver auf der weltpolitischen bühne agieren (z.B. - und nein ich bin kein nazi - auch den israelis mal was an kopf werfen wegen ihren scheiß siedlungen im westjordan-land)

ex- und import bestimmungen unter die lupe nehmen (ich meine: andere länder verkaufen nen haufen waffen z.B. und scheffeln mega gewinn, warum sollten deutsche firmen net auch einfacher verkaufen dürfen?)

steuern senken!

krankenkassen-system vereinfachen (aka: 5 krankenkassen, net gefühlte 100000)

mindestlöhne einführen (ich meine das jemand noch zum amt muss "aufstocken" das gehört verboten IMHO)

recht auf privat-kopie einführen (bzw. wieder-einführen 

zeitarbeit einschränken

arbeitsplätze schaffen (vll auch indem man staatsfirmen gründet und diese dann in die selbstständigkeit entlässt, wenn sie gewinn erwirtschaften)

schulsystem durchlässiger machen (aka: du hast ne mittlere reife, willst aber extern die prüfung für abi mitschreiben? - KEIN PROBLEM 

....lol könnte wohl ne klopapier-rolle füllen  aber des war es erst mal

mfg LAX
ps: von dem über mir klau ich mir auch noch ein paar dinge (das meiste davon klingt gut - auch wenn das mit verstaatlichen mich an DDR/UDSSR und kommunismus erinnert, was mir nicht gefällt!)


----------



## kuki122 (13. Februar 2011)

Also das mit dem in Berlin 1,0 Abitur sei in Bayern nur eine gute Mittlere Reife ist imho eine unverschämte Behauptung!

Ich komme weder aus Berlin noch aus Bayern, aber das solche Stammtischparolen immer noch geglaubt werden...

Es kommt eher sehr stark auf die jeweilige Schule an - Die Abschlussarbeiten unterscheiden sich im wesentlichen wohl kaum derart im Schwierigkeitsgrad...


Aber nun zum Thema:

Steuerfreies Benzin! (3 Steuern aktuell!)


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Februar 2011)

Lax hat schon das wichtigste geschrieben...mir würde noch einfallen kein hartz4 mehr und keine Ausländer mehr nein ich bin kein Nazi ich meine damit das es so viele gibt die nur auf hartz4 aussind wenn sie sich ihn Deutschland weiterbilden möchten ist das kein prob oder wenn sie ihn ihrem land keine Arbeit finden aber dafür müssen sie sich auch integrieren...strafgesetze ändern soweit ich weiß bekommen raubkopierer 8 Jahre vergewaltiger nur 4 jedenfalls bekommen raubkopierer mehr...games dürfen nicht mehr cut sein da das auch ein großes Problem ist saw darf man ihm Kino gucken und games dürfen nur cut sein niemals! Index sollte auch verboten werden z.B. sind Lieder von rammstein ihm Index, Musik ist Musik was soll man da verbieten!

Denke das wars fürs erste obwohl das mit den Ausländern bissl hart klingt.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

recht hat er  (also LAN_PARTY) - und auch wenn es hart klingt:

zum teil ist es richtig (ich meine "spät-aussiedler" werden mit kusshand zurück genommen (warum? die sind abgehauen wieso sollten wir uns denen verpflichtet fühlen? und des ist nur ein beispiel. - soll nicht heißen, das ich politisch verfolgte nicht aufnehmen würde, sofern sie nicht gerade wegen sachen verfolgt werden die hier auch nicht ok währen.)

zu "stammtisch parolen" - ich sagte ja, "jedenfalls kommt es einem so vor" (d.h. sollte heißen, ganz so ist es nicht, aber trotzdem ist es in ländern, die KEIN zentral-abitur haben einfacher 1,iwas zu erreichen, vor allem weil die jeweiligen lehrer die die prüfungen erstellen (da die ja dann jede schule selbst macht soweit ich weiß) die schüler genau auf das trimmen was sie dann in prüfungen dran nehmen 

mfg LAX
ps: mir ist noch was eingefallen was ich machen würde, wenn ich könnte:

das starre parteien konzept aufheben (das verhindert das gute konzepte zum zuge kommen da sowas in konservativ-kleingeistigen parteien (aka. CDU/CSU) und in wannabe sozial-parteien (aka. SPD) nicht durch kommt (man könnte ja irgendeinem lobbyisten auf die zehen treten d.h. partei könnte spenden verlieren bzw. unterstützung) und dies so dem fortschritt hinderlich ist

auch würde ich forschung mehr fördern (bundes eigene forschungseinrichtungen auf machen und dort an sachen forschen lassen für die man auch geld bekommt aka lizenzgebühren z.B.)

versuchen vom "steuertropf" weg zu kommen (es muss eine möglichkeit geben einen staat ohne steuern zu finanzieren....und ich würde versuchen das hin zu bekommen bzw. den grundstein dafür zu legen!)


----------



## Poulton (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> versuchen vom "steuertropf" weg zu kommen (es muss eine möglichkeit geben einen staat ohne steuern zu finanzieren....und ich würde versuchen das hin zu bekommen bzw. den grundstein dafür zu legen!)


Welche da wäre? Naturalien, Baustoffe und anderes statt Geld an den Staat geben zu müssen, wäre auch eine Form der Besteuerung. Dito bei Arbeitskraft(Frondienste olè).
Einen Staat gibt es nicht Umsonst und das für was er nach Verfassung zuständig ist, erledigt sich nicht wie von Geisterhand von alleine.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> recht hat er  (also LAN_PARTY) - und auch wenn es hart klingt:
> 
> zum teil ist es richtig (ich meine "spät-aussiedler" werden mit kusshand zurück genommen (warum? die sind abgehauen wieso sollten wir uns denen verpflichtet fühlen? und des ist nur ein beispiel. - soll nicht heißen, das ich politisch verfolgte nicht aufnehmen würde, sofern sie nicht gerade wegen sachen verfolgt werden die hier auch nicht ok währen.)
> 
> mfg LAX



Schön das wir gleicher Meinung sind  Dazu muss ich aber sagen meine Mutter ist eine Spätaussiedlerin aber die hat sich ja auch integriert man sollte jedem eine Chance geben aber solange sie (Ausländer/Aussiedler) sich nicht integrieren sollten sie nicht ihn Deutschland leben dürfen. Andere Länder erwarten auch das wenn jemand bei ihnen leben wollen sie sich auch integrieren sollen. Also sieht es so aus aber(zurzeit) wiso sollten wir uns wo anders Integrieren wenn die es auch nicht tun! Damit möchte ich aber nicht sagen das jeder auf hartz4 aus ist! Es gibt viele Ausländer/Aussiedler die sich super integriert haben.


----------



## DarthLAX (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

richtig - die gibt es, das schlimme ist, das vielen von denen (gerade von denen, die schon fast "deutscher" sind als es nötig ist) erhalten dann so nette sachen vom amt wie:

"aufenthaltsgenemigung abgelaufen"

"abschiebungsbescheid"

etc.

- kenne da 2 fälle (bei dem einen ist der sohn komplett hier aufgewachsen (der war einer meiner besten freunde!) und dann haben die gesagt gekriegt das sie sich zu verziehen haben....schlimm, naja jetzt leben die in USA soweit ich weiß (hatte ne greencard gekriegt) - d.h. die hatten noch halbwegs glück und bei dem anderen fall hatte die tochter der familie gerade ausbildung angefangen (die hatte auch nen deutschen pass - ihre eltern aber nicht) und dann kommt der schrieb von wegen abschiebung (ok wurde erfolgreich angefochten, aber trotzdem, wir werfen die raus die gut für deutschland währen und lassen die hier die uns schaden....schlimm sowas und jetzt frag mich einer warum BEHÖRDEN nicht mag...

mfg LAX


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> richtig - die gibt es, das schlimme ist, das vielen von denen (gerade von denen, die schon fast "deutscher" sind als es nötig ist) erhalten dann so nette sachen vom amt wie:
> 
> "aufenthaltsgenemigung abgelaufen"
> 
> ...


Das ist eine "Pervers"! Wie kann man soetwas machen! Hast du denn noch Kontakt zu dennen? Sowas gibt man einfach nicht auf nur weil Deutschland keine Ahnung vom eigenem Land hat...


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

nein, der kontakt ist leider abgerissen (scheint zuviel zu tun gehabt zu haben, noch dazu ging damals bis auf briefe nicht all zu viel (telefon war zu teuer auf dauer) und er schien probleme zu haben sich ein zu leben ....müsste mal fragen ob einer seiner anderen ehemaligen freunde (bzw. noch freunde) noch kontakt hat....und ja:

das ist PERVERS! - und wie gesagt ein grund warum ich ÄMTER/BEHÖRDEN nicht ausstehen kann 

mfg LAX


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Februar 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:
			
		

> nein, der kontakt ist leider abgerissen (scheint zuviel zu tun gehabt zu haben, noch dazu ging damals bis auf briefe nicht all zu viel (telefon war zu teuer auf dauer) und er schien probleme zu haben sich ein zu leben ....müsste mal fragen ob einer seiner anderen ehemaligen freunde (bzw. noch freunde) noch kontakt hat....und ja:
> 
> das ist PERVERS! - und wie gesagt ein grund warum ich ÄMTER/BEHÖRDEN nicht ausstehen kann
> 
> mfg LAX



Das ist Schade wünsche dir Vg hoffentlich findest du wieder Kontakt zu innen. Was ist denn mit dem Internet e-mails oder Skype wäre doch das beste für euch gewesen. Sry wegen meiner Schreibweise send from My galaxy s  Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo es war ihn Österreich oder in die Schweiz aber da würden Synagogen verboten! Weil sie die schöne Natur zerstören würden. So habe ich es jedenfalls mitbekommen. Das würde ich auch ändern wiso sollte man seine Religion nicht ausüben dürfen.


----------



## Shi (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Rätekommunismus einführen, Parteien verbieten, Große Firmen verstaatlichen, Atomkraftwerke abschalten, rechte Gewalttäter viel härter bestrafen (auch Todesstrafe), Bundeswehr verkleinern, sämtliche Einwanderungsgesetze stark lockern...usw


----------



## DarthLAX (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

BÄH KOMMUNISMUS 

nein - bloß net (des hat schon in der UDSSR nur zu mist geführt  - ausserdem: es wiederspricht der natur des menschen, weil kommunismus leistung etc. nicht vernünftig belohnt aka: warum sollte ich versuchen 1er studium zu schaffen, wenn ich eh nen job kriege, warum sollte ich mehr machem im job, wenn ich trotzdem net befördert werde  etc.)

und ja: i-net hätte was (gab es damals zwar schon, aber das war noch ISDN zeit und damit TEUER  zumindest auf dauer (flatrate hatte es halt noch net  ))

mfg Tom


----------



## Lan_Party (16. Februar 2011)

Wiso einwanderungsgesetze lockern? Lax und ich haben doch Beispiele genannt wiso genau das nicht der fall sein sollte.

@Lax Achso da kann man nichts machen außer wie du es schon erwähnt hast Freunde fragen ob die näheres wissen. Wünsche dir Vg 

LG lp


----------



## DarthLAX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

richtig  - net lockern, bitte (sorry wenn ich wieder mal übertreibe) wir lassen doch eh schon hinz und kunz alle rein ....ich meine nix dagegen, wenn man leute einlässt die verfolgt werden (z.B. aus religiösen gründen) aber nicht wenn es so ist:

her "kunz" arbeitetet schon seit ein paar jahren bei uns (nationalität von dem ist jetzt egal - er ist nur nicht aus der EU) und erhält dann die erlaubniss seine familie (großfamilie aka. oma, opa, frau, kinder etc.) nach zu holen, jedoch arbeitet von diesen keiner (!), seine eltern (also oma/opa seiner kinder) brauchen auch noch eine rente, seine frau harz IV und seine kinder unterstützung, weil sie nicht in die schule können, wegen sprachbarriere (und dann auch noch verweigert wird deutsch zu lernen bzw. kurse ausgeschlagen bzw. vergessen werden!)....

sorry aber das kann es nicht sein, genau wie:

familie lebt seit jahrzehnten im ausland (egal ob ex-kommunistisch oder nicht) und kommt dann hier an und wird begrüsst wie alte freunde (und kriegen auch noch einen haufen geld "begrüßungsgeld" etc.) ich meine wenn meine eltern jetzt engländer währen und ich dahin zurück gehen würde (wenn meine eltern schon "länger" (aka. ich hier gebohren bin) hier sind) glaubt ihr, das die mir groß auf die schultern klopfen würden und es toll finden würden, wenn ich wieder bei denen auftauche und geld haben will?....ich glaub es nicht!

d.h. man müsste das ganze mal offen diskutieren bzw. das volk drüber abstimmen bzw. vorschläge einreichen lassen, wie das denn gehandhabt werden sollt (denn was wir jetzt haben ist a) undemokratisch (alle entscheidungen treffen einige wenige die meist nur aufgrund von beziehungen da sind wo sie sind (also ämter haben)) und b) unfair!)

mfg LAX
ps: d.h. ich würde mehr direkte demokratie einführen (und diese verpflichtend machen aka. die wähler MÜSSEN abstimmen und die politiker MÜSSEN volksabstimmungen zu lassen bzw. vorbereiten!)
pps: jo mal sehen ob ich zu denen noch kontakt kriege (die sind nämlich jetzt auch wegen job und so recht weit verstreut)


----------



## Shi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> BÄH KOMMUNISMUS
> 
> nein - bloß net (des hat schon in der UDSSR nur zu mist geführt  - ausserdem: es wiederspricht der natur des menschen, weil kommunismus leistung etc. nicht vernünftig belohnt aka: warum sollte ich versuchen 1er studium zu schaffen, wenn ich eh nen job kriege, warum sollte ich mehr machem im job, wenn ich trotzdem net befördert werde  etc.)
> 
> ...


UdSSR = Stalinismus =|= Rätekommunismus


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Da ich Österreicher bin:

1.Die Verwaltung abspecken
2.Tabaksteuer verringern
3.Die Monarchie wieder einführen (Wozu ne Republik,wenn eh nur 30% wählen gehen)
4.Massiv in die Bildung investieren
5.Staatliche Waffenindustrie extrem fördern (das größte Potenzial Österreichs...)
6.Noctua fördern...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Monarchie kostet aber einen Haufen Geld und bringt nichts, außer bei den Klatschtmedien.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Da ich Österreicher bin:
> 
> 1.Die Verwaltung abspecken
> 2.Tabaksteuer verringern
> ...



AKG etwa nich ? 

Monarchie is eh ein Auslaufmodell.

Als Bundeskanzler/in hat  man nicht so viel Macht wie viele denken.


----------



## KaitoKid (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

AKWs abschalten,
Zigaretten und Alkohol verbieten,
Mary Jane legalisieren,
Rechte Gewalttäter einsperren,
Rüstungsindustrie stoppen,
Death Metal verbieten,
PC-only Produktionen massiv fördern,
Obdachlosen Wohnungen geben,
Alles außer Elektroautos verbieten,
Tierquälerei stoppen,
Wind/Wasser/Solarkraft fördern,
Parteien abschaffen,
Demokratie auch,
Ölverbrauch auf ein Minimum reduzieren,
Keine (bösen) Diktaturen unterstützen,
Tibet und Nordirland befreien,
undsioweiterundsofort....


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Keine Demokratie?
Was dann?

Und wieso willst du Nordirland befreien und von wem?


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Bezüglich Monarchie...
Kann sich der Adel etwa nicht selbst erhalten?


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



KaitoKid schrieb:


> AKWs abschalten,
> Zigaretten und Alkohol verbieten,
> Mary Jane legalisieren,
> Rechte Gewalttäter einsperren,
> ...


Zigaretten und Alkohol werden zu 100% niemals abgeschafft
Wenn meinst du mit Mary Jane?
Die können auch behaupten das sie es nicht wären und heimliche treffs veranstallten
Wiso Death Metal verbieten?
Kannst du nicht bestimmen das machen mehr die Firmen
Wie willst du das schaffen?
Vor wem denn befreien?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



> Wenn meinst du mit Mary Jane?


Cannabis oder auch Marihuana genannt! 

PS: Tibet würde wohl klar sein, denn das war ein eigenständiger Staat, bevor die Chinesen den annektiert haben.


----------



## DarthLAX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

tibet verstehe ich (aber wie willste dich mit mit china anlegen? - genug waffen haben wir net (geschweige denn ne arme die gut genug ist) und die haben atomwaffen etc.....d.h. die müssen das selber regeln (aka es müsste schon aufhören sich zu lohnen tibet zu halten, das da was geht))

dann: meinen whiskey (der ja alk ist) verbieteste nicht 

zigaretten? - ok da können wir uns drauf einigen

demokratie fördern (aka gadaffi und co. net unterstützen) ist ok 

death metal? - ok könnten wir uns auch drauf einigen (mag des net, aber: ich würde es net machen (tolleranz  und so))

naja meine 2 cent 

mfg LAX


----------



## Arthuriel (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Wenn ich Bundeskanzler wäre, würde ich die radikalsten Vorschläge im "Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?"-Thread nicht umsetzen, da sie zu gefährlich wären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Tibet würde wohl klar sein, denn das war ein eigenständiger Staat, bevor die Chinesen den annektiert haben.



Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie die Bundeswehr gegen die chinesische Armee ankommen will um Tibet zu befreien.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



			
				KaitoKid schrieb:
			
		

> Rechte Gewalttäter einsperren,



Werden sie doch schon und Linke auch, wo ist dein Problem? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie die  Bundeswehr gegen die chinesische Armee ankommen will um Tibet zu  befreien.



Hab ich von der Bundeswehr gesprochen, oder irgendeine Andeutung gemacht, das eine Armee da reinmarschieren soll? 

PS: Manchmal versteh ich dich echt nicht, was du aus manchen Aussagen immer herauszulesen glaubst.


----------



## Arthuriel (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

@ConNerVos: Das ist der ewige Kampf zwischen Linken und Rechten, bei dem die eine Seite die jeweils andere am liebsten für immer hinter Gittern sehen möchte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hab ich von der Bundeswehr gesprochen, oder irgendeine Andeutung gemacht, das eine Armee da reinmarschieren soll?
> 
> PS: Manchmal versteh ich dich echt nicht, was du aus manchen Aussagen immer herauszulesen glaubst.



Wenn man sich als deutscher "Gott" das Ziel vornimmt Tibet zu befreien, dann muss die Frage gestattet sein, wie das gelingen soll.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man sich als deutscher "Gott" das Ziel vornimmt Tibet zu befreien, dann muss die Frage gestattet sein, wie das gelingen soll.



Wer spielt den hier "Gott" … Deutschland? 

Der Einzige der sich in der Welt als "Gott" bzw. als Weltpolizei aufspielt, sind die U.S.A. und selbst die würden nicht so dumm sein da reinzumaschieren, nach ihrem letzten Deal von 2 Billionen Dollar mit den Chinesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Wieso die USA?
In der Welt, in der meine Fässer leben, bin ich auch Gott. 

Du willst also die USA beauftragen Tibet zu befreien?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



> Du willst also die USA beauftragen Tibet zu befreien?



Wo hab ich das geschrieben? 

PS: Brauchst du ne Brille?


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Also was würde ich als Österreicher wohl machen, wenn ich Bundeskanzler wäre?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Also was würde ich als Österreicher wohl machen, wenn ich Bundeskanzler wäre?



Da gabs doch schonmal einen österreichischen Kanzler...


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

@ Fadi

Hoffentlich nicht die selben Sachen wie der der mal unser "Führer" war.


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Nein, ich habe den Plan verbessert.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe den Plan verbessert.



Welchen Teil denn?


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

@ Fadi

Dann offenbare ihn DEINEN Plan … Hannibal Smith!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass das Thema dieses Threads sinnvolle Kommentare fördert, aber so langsam aber sicher entfernen sich die Beiträge derart weit von der Realität bzw. von den Aufgaben eines Kanzlers, dass man nicht mehr von einer politischen Ontopic-Diskussion reden kann.
> Ich bitte da gegenzusteuern, andernfalls habt ihr die Wahl ob ich hier wegen Spam schließe oder das ganze in die Ruka wandert.



Alt, aber immer noch gültig


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Wenn man so eine Frage stellt, sollte man aber auch klar stellen, dass man innerhalb der Möglichkeiten bleiben sollte.
Tibet befreien ist genauso unsinnig wie Alkohol oder das Auto zu verbieten.

Als Bundeskanzler würde ich die Bildung angehen und endlich Schluss machen mit der Ländersache.
Die Welt ist global, Deutschland muss sich als Ganzes dem stellen und kann das nicht mehr den Ländern überlassen.
Daher würde ich auch die Bundesländer zusammenfassen/reduzieren.
Es reicht, wenns noch 5 oder 6 gibt, 16 sind nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Das dumme ist nur das mein Hinweis eher eine Antwort auf das Warum von Lan_Party war, das du das nicht deuten kannst ist ja nicht mein Problem. 

Die Bildung angehen ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz! Besonders KITA's wo die Probleme ja schon Anfangen, besser erreichbar zu machen gerade für die ländliche Bevölkerung.
Warum ist die Schulbildung eigentlich Bundesländersache? Ich würde mir da eher ein Beispiel an Finnland nehmen (Einheitlich stattliche Regelungen) die seit Jahren unter den ersten 10 in der PISA-Studie sind!
Was ist denn mit Krankenkassen, da reicht doch auch eine?! In der DDR hat das prima funktioniert, natürlich nicht mit sämtlich kostenlosen Ansätzen, aber mit staatlicher Kontrolle ohne Beamte im Korpus.
Mit der Kreisgebietsreform, wurde ja schon ein guter Ansatz in die Richtung getroffen nur die Umsetzung schleift.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Die Länder sollten stark gestellt werden, damit ein Bundeskanzler nicht mehr die Macht erlangen kann wie damals.
Daher gibts auch den Bundesrat, der eigentlich auch überflüssig ist.

Eine einzige Krankenkasse ist ein Problem, da es ja dann keinen Wettbewerb gibt (so wie jetzt beim Energiemarkt ).

Wenn du also Bundeskanzler bist, musst du dich mit dem Föderalismus auseinander setzen und das Beste daraus machen.
Abschaffen wäre also nicht schlecht, aber die Länder wollen ja keine Macht abgehen, wie sonst den eigenen Regionalflughafen ausbauen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ja schon klar damit wäre aber dein Vorschlag von 6 Ländern so wie hier Neugliederung des Bundesgebietes (Wikipadia) zwar einwohnermäßig ziemlich gleich, nur da ist dann der wirtschaftliche Aspekt außen vor. Wie man es dreht und wendet irgendwas ist immer im Nachteil. 

Warum muß es einen Wettbewerb geben zwischen Krankenkassen, die Arzneimittelpreise werden staatlich geregelt ohne Einwirken der Pharma-Lobby und wenn die meint die Preise sind zu niedrig, wird aus dem Ausland beschafft. Da ist er dann wieder der Wettbewerb den du wolltest.  

Das die Länder ihre Macht nicht abgeben wollen, seh ich ja jetzt bei der Länderhaushaltsausgleichsdebatte die gerade wieder läuft.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

Ich finde a und b Kurse sollten abgeschafft werden. In nds ist es so das die besseren Schüler in denn akurs kommen sprich schneller und mehr lernen und die schwächeren in den bkurs. Es sollte einen Unterricht für die ganze klasse geben wiso sollten schwächere benachteiligt werden? 16 Bundesländer finde ich etwas viel. Die Usa ist sowieso das beste land bei dennen kann man alles darf man alles. Ganz ehrlich ich kann die Usa nicht leiden. Man sagt es ist das land wo alles möglich. Ich versteh gar nicht wie man sowas sagen kann dort schlagen die Polizisten einfach zu es gab oft genug berichte darüber dazu kommt noch der Rassismus und die gangs die sich immer bekämpfen. Also wenn das ein land ist wo alles möglich ist bleibe ich Lieber zu hause und komme nie wieder am das tageslicht.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Erzähl das mal den Bayer, und BWlern, dass du das Bildungssystem einheitlich machen möchtest. Es wäre schon ein Anfang gemacht, wenn die KITAs einheitlich wären und es mehr gäbe. Deutschland ist immer noch "kinderfeinlich" und das würde ich als Bundeskanzler u.a. ändern.


----------



## Pagz (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Die Usa ist sowieso das beste land bei dennen kann man alles darf man alles. Ganz ehrlich ich kann die Usa nicht leiden. Man sagt es ist das land wo alles möglich. Ich versteh gar nicht wie man sowas sagen kann dort schlagen die Polizisten einfach zu es gab oft genug berichte darüber dazu kommt noch der Rassismus und die gangs die sich immer bekämpfen. Also wenn das ein land ist wo alles möglich ist bleibe ich Lieber zu hause und komme nie wieder am das tageslicht.



Dieses Halbwissen immer

@Topic: 
Als Bundeskanzler würde ich:
-In das Bildungssystem investieren/es landesweit einheitlich machen!!!!!
-Bachelor/Master abschaffen
-In Projekte zur Ausländerintegration investieren
-Familienfreundlichere Arbeitszeiten
-Allgemeine modernisieren der ethischen Werte (z.B: Sex=ab 18, Gewalt = Jeden Tag im Fernsehen)


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

Wiso halbwissen?


----------



## Pagz (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Warst du schon einmal in Amerika; hast die von dir beschriebenen Vorgänge selbst miterlebt?
Ich schon, und so wie du sprichst bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es bei dir nicht so ist


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Robin123 schrieb:


> Warst du schon einmal in Amerika; hast die von dir beschriebenen Vorgänge selbst miterlebt?
> Ich schon, und so wie du sprichst bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass es bei dir nicht so ist


Nein ich war noch nie in Amerkika. Trotzdem man hört halt so vieles.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Die Medien nehmen auch nur das raus, was sich besser "verkaufen" lässt.

Ich bin da zur Schule gegangen und hab meinen High School Abschluss gemacht und die letzten Monate dort gearbeitet.
Und ich habe weder prügelnde Polizisten gesehen noch Bandenkriege. 

Klar, gibts das mal und es gibt Gegenden, in dieman nicht unbedingt hinfahren sollte, aber in welcher Großstadt auf der Welt gibts das nicht?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Trotzdem sieht man in denn Medien viel mit denn "Banden".


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Klar, weil die Medien wissen, dass das angeguckt wird.
Vorstadthäuser, in denen alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ist, will keiner sehen.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Das ist aber überall so in Berlin sieht es auch nicht unbedingt besser aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Eben, aber Deutschland ist Traumland und USA nicht?


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, aber Deutschland ist Traumland und USA nicht?


Habe ich nicht gesagt.  Naja passt schon. Ein Traumland gibt es nicht und wird es auch nicht geben da es niergendwo "perfekt" ist. Naja ich kann die USA nicht leiden. Naja einfluss halt. Vllt. muss ich einfach mal in die USA um meine Meinung zu ändern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Auch wenn wir schon wieder weit vom Thema ab sind, aber natürlich, du kannst dir nur eine Meinung bilden, wenn du vor Ort bist.
Texaner sind andere Leute als welche aus Maine. Ist ja bei uns auch so, die Bayern haben eine andere Mentalität als Norddeutsche.
Und New York ist immer eine Reise wert, egal wann. Die Stadt schläft wirklich nie und ich weiß das aus dem FF.
Und die New Yorker sind tolle Leute, freundlich, einladend. Dort fühlst du dich als Ausländer wohler als wenn du in Berlin Ausländer bist, oder Hamburg.


----------



## Lan_Party (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir schon wieder weit vom Thema ab sind, aber natürlich, du kannst dir nur eine Meinung bilden, wenn du vor Ort bist.
> Texaner sind andere Leute als welche aus Maine. Ist ja bei uns auch so, die Bayern haben eine andere Mentalität als Norddeutsche.
> Und New York ist immer eine Reise wert, egal wann. Die Stadt schläft wirklich nie und ich weiß das aus dem FF.
> Und die New Yorker sind tolle Leute, freundlich, einladend. Dort fühlst du dich als Ausländer wohler als wenn du in Berlin Ausländer bist, oder Hamburg.


Es gibt aber auch Problem Städtchen in denn USA ist hier nicht besser bzw. allgemein nicht unbedingt besser aber ich denke dennoch mehr als wo anders. Mein Klassenlehrer war mal mit Studenten in Moskau da wollten die Leningrad oder Stalingrad sehen weiß grade nicht wer genau da liegt jedenfalls kaute der Student auf einem Kaugummi dann kamm ein Milliz und schlug ihn mit seinem Gewehr in die Rippen damit er es ausspuckte. Das finde ich schon heftig aber dafür soll die Kriminalität nicht so hoch sein.

zurück @ Topic
Ich finde Straßenkunst sollte nicht verboten werden. Es gibt Obdachlose die auf der Straße, mit Kreide, die schönsten Bilder malen einfach nur Traumhaft und dann kommt die Polizei und sagt das er sowas nicht darf und er es wegwischen muss. Das finde ich Schade wenn man mal so schaut was Sie drauf haben.


----------



## DarthLAX (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

hm polizeigewalt finde ich schlimm, da gebe ich LAN_Party recht, aber:

so schlimm sind die amis auch net  (ich war schon mal da....3 wochen florida sag ich bloß) und da ich net nur an einem ort war (meine eltern haben auto gemietet und wir sind 2,5 wochen halb florida (von key west bis orlando) abgefahren und haben am ende noch paar tage in miami relaxed) kann ich schon sagen ein wenig was gesehen zu haben, sicher ich kann nicht sagen wie es in problemvierteln (aka. harlem in new york z.B.) aussieht oder wie es in den schulen zu geht, aber:

problemviertel haben wir auch (berlin kreuzberg z.B. war doch so eines oder?) und probleme an schulen mit hohem oder überhohem (aka. "deutsche" (also solche die nicht von migranten abstammen) in der minderheit) ausländer anteil haben wir auch d.h. brauchen uns da nicht zu beschweren, solange wir es nicht hinkriegen

a) unser land kinderfreundlicher zu gestalten (ich möchte zum beispiel keine kinder, weil das einfach 1. zuviel verzicht bedeutet 2. finanziel (ja nennt mich nen scheiss kapitalisten) einfach nur nach hinten los geht 3. eine schlechter stellung im job zwangsläufig die folge ist, vor allem weil man weniger flexibel ist!)

b) zuwanderung zu kontrollieren und ein zu schränken

c) schulden des staates zu senken (um wieder irgendwann einmal investieren zu können!)

so meine paar cent hierzu, nun zu straßenkunst:

nix dagegen (sollte halt nur da gemacht werden, wo man "vorbei" gehen kann (denn durchs bild latschen zu müssen ist einfach assozial vor allem wenn der künstler sich mühe gegeben hat)) und polizei/ordnungsamt (vor allem letztere finde ich einfach sowieso blöd, wir haben ne polizei, warum brauchen wir dann noch mehr "polizisten mit anderer fahne/uniform" - die ordnungsamtler sind meiner meinung nach nämlich auch nur "bullen ohne waffe") sollte sich da raus halten (sowas ist ausser bei sprayern mit spraydosen eh nicht permanent, also warum sich da aufregen?) - genau wie bei straßenmusik (hatte erst letztens in der stadt eine begegnung mit einem straßenmusiker der geige spielte (und das SEHR GUT sogar) und es hat mich gerührt (hab was eingeworfen bei dem, denn die musik hat mich wie gesagt gerührt!)) denn dafür noch erlaubnissen zu brauchen...finde es einfach nur schlimm (vor allem: weil diese scheine am morgen bei den verwaltungen so schnell weg sind das man net gucken kann - hab dazu nen guten bericht im TV gesehen, spiegelTV wenn mich net alles täuscht) d.h. solche leute müsste man meiner meinung nach gut behandeln bzw. wenn man die möglichkeit hat:

gucken das die eine anstellung bekommen, wenn die talent haben!

mfg LAX


----------



## Progs-ID (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ich würde Deutschland auf jeden Fall neue Reformen geben. Vor allen Dingen die Steuer ist in Deutschland immer noch ein Graus. Ich habe eine Bekannte die beim Amt arbeitet. Habe mir die Ordner mit Steuerrecht mal angesehen. "Doa legs di nieder", um den Kaiser mal wörtlich zu nehmen.


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

^^ du meinst diese ordner mit denen man eine ganze menschenmenge totschmeißen kann, weil es soviele sind?  ^^ (kenne die, weil ich auch wen aus dem FA kenne 

mfg LAX
ps: mir ist noch was eingefallen: kein harz IV mehr (der name ist schon mies) oder anders gesagt, den namen weg (wir nennen es "notfall-einkommen" oder so), geben es wirklich nur an bedürftige und wir erhöhen die sätze (das was es da im moment gibt ist zum sterben zuviel, aber zum leben zu wenig (da hungerste ja hälfte des monats ca. IMHO))


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Ich würde das Internet befreien und die Alkohol und Tabak Industrie für ihre Opfer zur Kasse bitten.

Des weiteren Hartz IV ersatzlos streichen, und stärker gegen Alkohol und Drogenmissbrauch vorgehen jedoch die Grenzen so abändern das z.B. Ganjah für den Hausgebrauch durchaus legal in der Apotheke zu erwerben sein sollte um so einen kontrollierten Genuß zu ermöglichen.

Ich würde auch Eltern dafür zur Kasse bitten wenn ihre Kinder nicht zur Schule gehen, 50€ für jede geschwänzte Stunde und wenn sie absolut nicht im Stande sind Wochenheim einführen auf kosten der Eltern natürlich. So das die Kinder von Mo bis Fr Staatlich betreut werden.

Maßnahmen Plan
1. Internet unter Ratgabe des CCC reformieren.
2. Staatsschulden abbauen
3. Deutschland wieder zur Elite in sachen Bildung und Forschung machen.
4. Highspeed DSL in jedem Haus.
5. Ausbau der Elektromobilität unter Verwendung von Atomkraft bis wir echte Alternativen haben.
6. Strickte Trennung von Staat und Religion.

to be continued!


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



> Des weiteren Hartz IV ersatzlos streichen



Dann brennen morgen die Straßen.


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*

Stimmt aber nur weil die Bundeswehr das Gesindel Platt macht. Jobs gibts ja wohl genug. Und wenn wir das ganze Land verDSLen. muss auch jeder mit ran.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



> Stimmt aber nur weil die Bundeswehr das Gesindel Platt macht. Jobs  gibts ja wohl genug. Und wenn wir das ganze Land verDSLen. muss auch  jeder mit ran.




Aber wer bezahlt das DSLen, auch wieder der Steuerzahler. H4 ist auf gar keinen Fall gleich Gesindel. 
Man darf die Menschen die nicht viel haben (und oft sind das viele) nicht allzu sehr verärgern, wenn man auf Machterhalt aus ist.


----------



## das_wesen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Aber wer bezahlt das DSLen, auch wieder der Steuerzahler. H4 ist auf gar keinen Fall gleich Gesindel.



Natürlich würden die elementar wichtigen Sachen wieder Verstaatlicht. (Strom, Gas, Wasser...) Scheinbar lässt sich ja damit gutes Geld verdienen. das EEG gekippt usw. Ich zieh sie auch nicht alle über einen Kamm. Ich rede von denen die nicht arbeiten wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr Bundeskanzler/in wäret?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass das Thema dieses Threads sinnvolle Kommentare fördert, aber so langsam aber sicher entfernen sich die Beiträge derart weit von der Realität bzw. von den Aufgaben eines Kanzlers, dass man nicht mehr von einer politischen Ontopic-Diskussion reden kann.
> ...




Ihr hattet eure Chancen.
Laberthreads gibts in anderen Bereichen des Forums genug.


----------

